# What is Sasha's Gender?



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 18, 2021)

I have seen a lot of posts regarding Sasha's gender, with some people thinking they're male, some thinking they're female, so I figured it might be worthwhile to put together a thread to discuss it while we wait for the update to be released and reveal what their gender really is.

I personally think Sasha is male, for two reasons. Many people have pointed out that the name Sasha is more typically used with males (Sasha being short for Alexander), with the names in other languages also being either male or unisex names. As well, the amiibo cards appear to be set up in a pattern alternating between male and female, with Sasha falling under the "male" part of this pattern.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 18, 2021)

In addition to what you said, Sasha is also wearing the letter jacket as a default outfit. Yes, we can put any shirts/dresses on villagers, but I don't think they'd put that as the default outfit for a girl character.


----------



## pinkfawn (Oct 18, 2021)

I agree, especially after seeing the Japanese name of "Mitchel". Kind of a bummer in my opinion, I love having the cute girl villagers on my island, but at least now I won't need to clear a space for him.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Oct 18, 2021)

I think Sasha is female, but maybe is because where I live Sasha is female name. 
Now that I'm looking again, Sasha screams Kpop idol aesthetic to me.


----------



## oak (Oct 18, 2021)

I thought Sasha was female until this post, but now their gender possibilities are endless.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 18, 2021)

I think Sasha is a male villager even though they are given physical features that would suggest a female villager. I also think this is intentional on Nintendo’s part, either because they know it will generate some social media attention when people realize or due to a desire to be more inclusive (or both).


----------



## Ace Marvel (Oct 18, 2021)

We have
Sasha Male/Female
Ione Female
Tiansheng Male
Shino Female
Mario Male
Petri Female/Male
Cephalobot Male
Quinn Female (could be male)
Chabwick Male
Zoe Female
Ace  Male
Rio Female
Frett Male
Azalea Female
Roswell Male
Faith Female

If we follow the order, Petri is female and Sasha is male. this gives an equal ratio 8/8. 



Spoiler: Amiibo card image


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 18, 2021)

He's a guy (I think), Sasha can be a unisex name.

Also, I've seen a post a few days ago on Twitter that pointed out the arrangement of the cards (for the villagers).
'Boy, Girl, Boy, Girl, etc..'
It's been like that with the older cards.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Oct 18, 2021)

Me and my boyfriend think they’re female but I SUPER want them either way!! <3 Bunny baby!!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 18, 2021)

I think Petri is female too, both on the pattern and looking at the other language names. I think that's going to surprise people as well. I've seen a lot of people refer to Petri as male.


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 18, 2021)

At first I thought female for sure but on Sasha's English amiibo card it says their other names are "Alix" and "Ariel" All three of these names are commonly associated with females in the US but males in other countries, it would be tight if they were nonbinary but I think we might be looking at a male here


----------



## mnk907 (Oct 18, 2021)

Male, and I hope he's a jock like his jacket implies, so he and Dom can be gay bffs. Maybe I can even make them live together in the HHP...


----------



## Asarena (Oct 18, 2021)

I thought Sasha was female at first, but now I think they're male. It would make sense with how the cards are ordered, and Sasha can be a male name short for Alexander.


----------



## Aardbei (Oct 18, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> View attachment 404598
> At first I thought female for sure but on Sasha's English amiibo card it says their other names are "Alix" and "Ariel" All three of these names are commonly associated with females in the US but males in other countries, it would be tight if they were nonbinary but I think we might be looking at a male here


In French Alix is mostly used for female actually. But is it true that it is in fact a unisex name


----------



## your local goomy (Oct 18, 2021)

If Sasha's a male I will have them on my island no matter the cost. I'm a sucker for cute boys.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 18, 2021)

Wow I thought Sasha was a female initially, but this post changed my mind. Typically I've only ever known female Sasha's but I guess it could just as easily be a male name!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 18, 2021)

The cards are not always boy, girl, boy, girl



With that being said I’ve only seen this with two males together as far as I know. I secretly hope Sasha is a female uchi, but I don’t see them as any other female role than that. They look more male to me although a cute one.

Edit: I was wrong


 
Twiggy and Robin are both female. So there is a a pattern of boy, girl, but there are exceptions.


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 18, 2021)

I think Sasha’s a female but I might be wrong, who knows


----------



## deana (Oct 18, 2021)

I assumed female at first glance, but I actually quite like the possibility of Sasha being a male! I love them either way. I think Sasha is probably my favourite of the new villagers.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 18, 2021)

They are a male and a lazy villager 
99% on that


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 18, 2021)

Sasha is a male, or at least in my opinion. Sasha seems like a lazy type villager.


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 18, 2021)

Could be a localization ordeal. Changing gender based on location. They've done it before.

Edit:

Supposedly, their French name is *Alix* and their Spanish name is *Ariel*.


----------



## xlisapisa (Oct 18, 2021)

I thought Sasha was female at first because of the name and hair. But after others have pointed out that they were wearing the letter jacket and that’s usually a male default clothing item so it makes more sense they are male. Regardless of gender, they are cute and I like them a lot!


----------



## KayDee (Oct 18, 2021)

More likely male. At first glance, the eyes made Sasha seem like a female but the more I look at it, Sasha looks just like a really young male


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 18, 2021)

xlisapisa said:


> I thought Sasha was female at first because of the name and hair. But after others have pointed out that they were wearing the letter jacket and that’s usually a male default clothing item so it makes more sense they are male. Regardless of gender, they are cute and I like them a lot!



Considering the localizations have names such as Alix for the french language and Ariel for the spanish language, I am leaning towards Sasha being Male myself.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 18, 2021)

Moritz said:


> They are a male and a lazy villager
> 99% on that


Watch Sasha be male and jock because of the letterman jacket. 
———
Also, I think Sasha’s a male mainly because of the letterman jacket, which @DJStarstryker pointed out earlier. I actually thought Ione was male and Sasha was female, but now I see Ione is female and Sasha could very well be male.


----------



## edsett (Oct 18, 2021)

sasha, alix, and ariel are unisex names while mitchell and gerrit (german name) are usually male names so sasha might just be a pretty boy! i do hope they’re smug instead of lazy though


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 18, 2021)

edsett said:


> sasha, alix, and ariel are unisex names while mitchell and gerrit (german name) are usually male names so sasha might just be a pretty boy! i do hope they’re smug instead of lazy though



Plot twist: he is smol angry boy #Cranky


----------



## Aardbei (Oct 18, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> Could be a localization ordeal. Changing gender based on location. They've done it before.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Supposedly, their French name is *Alix* and their Spanish name is *Ariel*.



They did that for special NPC only.
I think it would be a mess if a villager's gender changed based on the language


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 18, 2021)

My assumption at a glance was female, but the arguments for Sasha being a pretty boy male are also fairly convincing. Sasha's cool by me regardless.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 18, 2021)

i assumed female, but they're probably male, which negates my interest in them. at least i don't have to bother clearing a space for them and can go ahead with moving in coco eventually.

personally, i would've preferred a female peppy with the letterman jacket being a nod to how cheerleaders (i.e. pep(py) squads) will often date football players and wear said jackets. that's just more interesting to me.

i just can't see them being male with those bangs, personally. without? sure. but every time i uncover them, i can only see female, so.


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 18, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> i assumed female, but they're probably male, which negates my interest in them. at least i don't have to bother clearing a space for them and can go ahead with moving in coco eventually.
> 
> personally, i would've preferred a female peppy with the letterman jacket being a nod to how cheerleaders (i.e. pep(py) squads) will often date football players and wear said jackets. that's just more interesting to me.
> 
> i just can't see them being male with those bangs, personally. without? sure. but every time i uncover them, i can only see female, so.



Sasha being female is still very possible; the issue is their Japenese and German/Dutch names being very masculine.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Oct 18, 2021)

I can see what people are saying here, but at least where I am from, all of Sasha's translated names are female, and all of Quinns are male.
Also there's loads of examples where amiibo cards do not go male/female, the general trend is male/female but they switch repeatedly throughout each series, Series 3 has 264-270 (Marshal, Gala, Joey, Pippy, Buck, Bree and Rooney) all out of synch with the general trend of even numbers are female in that series.
I think people are reading into a pattern too much that is not concrete and has multiple breaks in the pattern in previous series.

Personally I think we could reframe this entire arguement to say "If this series did not have any sections where the gender order is reversed at all, then this series would be an outlier, as every other series is not 100% alternating." This makes it more likely that Sasha is female and Quinn is male to fit in with the larger pattern.


Edit: also ngl, it shouldn't matter at all what gender they are? They're having fun being their cute self and I'll love them for it either way.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 18, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> The cards are not always boy, girl, boy, girl
> View attachment 404602
> With that being said I’ve only seen this with two males together as far as I know. I secretly hope Sasha is a female uchi, but I don’t see them as any other female role than that. They look more male to me although a cute one.
> 
> ...



within the villagers in series 5, they all seem to follow the boy girl boy girl pattern, I don’t think people were extending that to all the series. It is interesting that you found it generally did alternate, I did not expect that.

since his original name is Mitchell, it seems pretty clear to me that the character is intended to be male.

many popular men’s looks in Japan (and other East Asian countries as well) look feminine to western audiences, which may explain why many of the European/ Americas names have gone in the direction of being androgynous/ unisex.

Obviously, whether he is male or not, he is pretty adorable!

and even though I do not think nintendo would intentionally create a non-binary character (japan has an extremely conservative and pretty sexist culture, and their gay marriage ban was just this year overturned.) I think it will be fun to have a character that can at least be interpreted as more open in terms of gender presentation.


----------



## moonlights (Oct 18, 2021)

Female imo, looks like she could be peppy personality type.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 18, 2021)

Their gender is Walmart bag.

It’s a thing! Someone on scratch said they identified as it!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021



DJStarstryker said:


> In addition to what you said, Sasha is also wearing the letter jacket as a default outfit. Yes, we can put any shirts/dresses on villagers, but I don't think they'd put that as the default outfit for a girl character.


Unless she’s a tomboy. Maybe they’re breaking stereotypes


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 18, 2021)

It’s really hard to tell, but now that some people have mentioned it and the names for other languages, it seems Sasha is a male. Though I’ve never heard a boy being named Sasha before…


----------



## b100ming (Oct 18, 2021)

Honestly I truly think Sasha is female. I always associate the cartoon characters with eyelashes to being female.


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 18, 2021)

CrossingGirl2510 said:


> It’s really hard to tell, but now that some people have mentioned it and the names for other languages, it seems Sasha is a male. Though I’ve never heard a boy being named Sasha before…



Sasha (English, though often used for females and rarely for males), Alix (French) and Ariel (Spanish) are all unisex names. The issue lies in their Japanese and German/Dutch names being Mitchell and Gerrit respectively, are very blatantly male names. Hence why people think Sasha is male.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 18, 2021)

Jinglefruit said:


> I can see what people are saying here, but at least where I am from, all of Sasha's translated names are female, and all of Quinns are male.
> Also there's loads of examples where amiibo cards do not go male/female, the general trend is male/female but they switch repeatedly throughout each series, Series 3 has 264-270 (Marshal, Gala, Joey, Pippy, Buck, Bree and Rooney) all out of synch with the general trend of even numbers are female in that series.
> I think people are reading into a pattern too much that is not concrete and has multiple breaks in the pattern in previous series.
> 
> ...



This is exactly how I see it.

Actually a little surprised this is such a discussion on here to be honest. Most people make up their own little head stories/cannons about ac characters anyway. I think the personality would play a larger role in "how should I view this character?"


----------



## Aardbei (Oct 18, 2021)

CrossingGirl2510 said:


> It’s really hard to tell, but now that some people have mentioned it and the names for other languages, it seems Sasha is a male. Though I’ve never heard a boy being named Sasha before…


Let me tell you Ash French name (in Pokémon) is Sacha


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 18, 2021)

The Japanese name is more important than the translations, and it indicates a male name. The translated names that people connect more so to females is also unisex in other parts of the world. (Sasha and Ariel) The pattern of Male/Female and the pattern of Lazy/Normal/Jock/Etc. that these cards seem to follow also indicates male. The Letterman Jacket also indicates male. 

 Sasha is in all likely hood, a male. I really do not want him to be nonbinary cause that's a bit of a slap to feminine looking males. If you're not masculine, that means you're not a man? I don't like that approach and am a little put off by it. I know there is no harm being intentionally indicated towards feminine men with these nonbinary requests, but I do think it's in poor tastes. It'd be like asking Petri and Quinn to be nonbinary cause they could be mistaken as male cause they aren't overly cutesy and dolled up.

 I prefer Sasha as male and Petri as female. I'm not sure why people would want yet another cutesy pastel girl when the Rabbits are already over loaded with super cute Peppy girls. Sasha is actually refreshing. Petri being a scientist looking lady also helps separate her from Cobb and Raddle.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 18, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> Mitchell


Mitchell has a female version which is michelle


----------



## edsett (Oct 18, 2021)

Jinglefruit said:


> I can see what people are saying here, but at least where I am from, all of Sasha's translated names are female, and all of Quinns are male.
> Also there's loads of examples where amiibo cards do not go male/female, the general trend is male/female but they switch repeatedly throughout each series, Series 3 has 264-270 (Marshal, Gala, Joey, Pippy, Buck, Bree and Rooney) all out of synch with the general trend of even numbers are female in that series.
> I think people are reading into a pattern too much that is not concrete and has multiple breaks in the pattern in previous series.
> 
> ...


sasha’s other names aren’t female but rather unisex besides mitchell (jpn) and gerrit (ger) which are mostly associated with boys + the boy/girl amiibo pattern is mainly for this set

also some people have said the japanese website splits the new amiibo series by gender and if that’s the case then sasha is very likely a boy




and i think the gender speculation is mostly for future island planning and trying to figure out the new villagers personalities! also random but petri the new mouse jpn name is rika so they’re very likely a girl


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 18, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> Sasha being female is still very possible; the issue is their Japenese and German/Dutch names being very masculine.



the names are a bit "meh" to go off because they're almost all unisex depending on where you are geographically. mitchell is a unisex name here, though more common for males, while sasha is also unisex but more common for females so. personally think the english translators should've picked a better name


----------



## cocoacat (Oct 18, 2021)

At first I thought Sasha was female... but now leaning towards male. I actually hope they are male because there's already too many peppy female rabbits. Best case scenario for me is either jock male or uchi female. The game desperately needs more uchis, too.

For what it's worth, Ariel is a boy's name in Spanish, not really unisex. It's a Biblical angel name... Gabriel, Miguel, etc.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 18, 2021)

cocoacat said:


> At first I thought Sasha was female... but now leaning towards male. I actually hope they are male because there's already too many peppy female rabbits. Best case scenario for me is either jock male or uchi female. The game desperately needs more uchis, too.
> 
> For what it's worth, Ariel is a boy's name in Spanish, not really unisex. It's a Biblical angel name... Gabriel, Miguel, etc.


Uchi would be perfect. I like this.  Maybe they went to a college or like sports.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 18, 2021)

VexTheHex said:


> The Japanese name is more important than the translations, and it indicates a male name.
> 
> Sasha is in all likely hood, a male. I really do not want him to be nonbinary cause that's a bit of a slap to feminine looking males. If you're not masculine, that means you're not a man? I don't like that approach and am a little put off by it. I know there is no harm being intentionally indicated towards feminine men with these nonbinary requests, but I do think it's in poor tastes.



I agree on the Japanese name being the most important, that’s the original name and the one the character was designed with.

And the second point I’ve highlighted of your comments if very important I think!

inclusivity of different identities is important, but it is also important to not turn it into another way to essentialize gender into the superficial stereotypes. Thank you for the reminder.



b100ming said:


> Mitchell has a female version which is michelle



It does, but the Japanese name is Mitchell, not Michelle. In Japanese the spelling would be quite different, because in Michelle, the ch sound is soft (meaning it sounds like shell - and it would be transliterated with an sh rather  than a ch.


----------



## zumhaus (Oct 18, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> The cards are not always boy, girl, boy, girl
> View attachment 404602
> With that being said I’ve only seen this with two males together as far as I know. I secretly hope Sasha is a female uchi, but I don’t see them as any other female role than that. They look more male to me although a cute one.
> 
> ...



Quick fun fact: Twiggy and Robin are next to each other because in Japan, they're a pair! Both their JPN names are the onomatopoeia for a bird chirping, and in NH their houses are mirrored images of each other. (they're both on my island right now, actually! )
I double-checked and strangely, Nan/Chevre aren't next to each other in amiibo order, but other paired (+ same gender) villagers Chrissy/Francine and Knox/Sterling are.
So there's definitely cases of villagers not gender alternating in the card order. As for O'Hare and Bruce, no idea why they're next to each other, other than perhaps these other paired couples necessitated it? 


As for Sasha here, I'm fine with whatever gender they're revealed to be. If they're female, alright, so long as they're not peppy. (there's 8 already!!) TBF, I don't see myself going out of my way to find them regardless. If that one personality theory of Series 5 rings true and they end up a (male) lazy rabbit, I've already got my one and only in Hopkins, so... yeah


----------



## Faux (Oct 18, 2021)

Hm.  For people who are speculating about Sasha as a jock due to the letter jacket, three villagers wear it by default and none of them are jocks, so I'm not sure how much that matters.

However, I would L O V E him to be a jock.  I have such a hard time connecting with jocks other than Rudy and Genji.  :[


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 18, 2021)

When I saw Sasha, I initially thought they were a peppy, so it would be interesting if they turn out to be something different.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 18, 2021)

The English version of Sasha may be different than the Japanese one:

Despite being *female* in the English localization, Saharah is referred to as male in the Prima Official Strategy Guide for Animal Crossing.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021

Sahara is a boy in the Japanese version


----------



## Burumun (Oct 18, 2021)

TBH I hadn't even considered the fact Sasha might be a male until now, and if so, I'm honestly gonna be pretty disappointed. I was super excited to have a villager with my name (it makes up for never finding my name on those knick-knacks and accessories, lol), but it doesn't really feel like it counts if they're not female, otherwise I'd be fine already with Chief being Sascha in the German version. 



b100ming said:


> The English version of Sasha may be different than the Japanese one:
> 
> Despite being *female* in the English localization, Saharah is referred to as male in the Prima Official Strategy Guide for Animal Crossing.
> 
> ...


Saharah's an NPC, so she doesn't really work the same. Since the personality types are gendered, but only the names of villagers change across languages, AFAIK, Sasha's gender should be the same across all languages.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 18, 2021)

I am saying female. The shirt is unisex. It doesn't matter what the default is, unless I am missing something.

Exhibit A (default unixsex shirt on female)






And B,C, and D (All females with Unisex default clothing)


----------



## Lars (Oct 18, 2021)

I think she is a girl ( the eyes ) but she a is sporty kind, or at least a sports fan.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 18, 2021)

Lars said:


> I think she is a girl ( the eyes ) but she a is sporty kind, or at least a sports fan.



Peppy all the way


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 18, 2021)

I am happy with Sasha either way, although I believe them to be male.


----------



## Fey (Oct 18, 2021)

For anyone having trouble seeing them as male, do an experiment:
just cover the little “lash” extension on the outside of the eyes. Sasha will immediately look more recognizably boyish that way.

I’m expecting them to be male at this point, mostly because of the name in various languages (including the German one, which is exclusively, heavily masculine).

Initially I did think they were a peppy Rabbit, just based on the cute aesthetic, but I think it’s good to have villagers that defy (gender) expectations. If we can have a cool, masculine Uchi like Katt, why not have a more feminine guy?


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 18, 2021)

b100ming said:


> The English version of Sasha may be different than the Japanese one:
> 
> Despite being *female* in the English localization, Saharah is referred to as male in the Prima Official Strategy Guide for Animal Crossing.
> 
> ...



As @Burumun notes, the characters where the gender has been changed in localization have all been npcs. So changing the gender really did not require changing anything essential about the character or their dialogue. But for Sasha’s gender to be changed for the translations they would have to change the entire character. It’s not that that is impossible, but it would be much weirder to me to have them change one whole villager (out of 400+) for no reason, than to just give the villager a name that could be male or female.




JKDOS said:


> I am saying female. The shirt is unisex. It doesn't matter what the default is, unless I am missing something.
> 
> Exhibit A (default unixsex shirt on female)
> 
> ...



I agree the clothing doesn’t necessarily mean anything. I am mostly basing my opinion on the name, Mitchell, and the order of the other series 5 villagers (which is still very much a guess, I admit, though a convincing one).

the name Mitchell seems very much to imply that the character is male to me. It is a foreign name in Japanese though, so this is possibly a chance they have used it as a female name (it seems unlikely as this has not happened with other English names used in the Japanese). I think one person here had heard of it being a female name somewhere, but I never have in the US, which is the type of English they generally learn in schools in Japan (I think). but there is a chance, maybe (?), that they use the name for a female character - but I think it is less likely.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 18, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> As @Burumun notes, the characters where the gender has been changed in localization have all been npcs. So changing the gender really did not require changing anything essential about the character or their dialogue. But for Sasha’s gender to be changed for the translations they would have to change the entire character. It’s not that that is impossible, but it would be much weirder to me to have them change one whole villager (out of 400+) for no reason, than to just give the villager a name that could be male or female.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was me. i've heard of girls named mitchell, and i'm in the UK which isn't exactly wildly different from America, language-wise.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm gonna go female wearing her partner's letter jacket, because it smells like them


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 18, 2021)

Sorry to seem like a grump, btw! I definitely initially assumed Sasha would be a female villagers (I was hoping for uchi, cause Mira is not my favorite design).

ultimately it really doesn’t matter! But it is interesting to see how people think of this stuff


----------



## Ace Marvel (Oct 18, 2021)

I can't see them as anything other than a Kpop idol now.

Giving me Jimin or Jeongyeon vibes.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 18, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> it was me. i've heard of girls named mitchell, and i'm in the UK which isn't exactly wildly different from America, language-wise.



that’s interesting! It is not impossible it could be becoming a girl’s name then. I might just be old


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 18, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> that’s interesting! It is not impossible it could be becoming a girl’s name then. I might just be old



a lot of names have become unisex in recent years, although it does mostly seem to be masculine names being given to girls instead of vice versa, but i like it personally.

i just think the english translation should've given them a more 'masculine' name or more recognizable unisex one. (e.g. chris, alex, spencer, morgan, charlie.) if sasha was their name in a russian translation of the game then fair enough because it seems widely masculine there, but not so much in the west. for me, the only time i've heard of it being used for a male is in the case of a fictional character on a british soap, and it was spelled sacha instead.


----------



## Armadillo lover (Oct 18, 2021)

I think it’s a female, they might be non binary, that would be cool if they did that. But It’s probably a female.


----------



## naranjita (Oct 18, 2021)

cocoacat said:


> For what it's worth, Ariel is a boy's name in Spanish, not really unisex. It's a Biblical angel name... Gabriel, Miguel, etc.


Ariel is a boy's name in Latin American countries, but in Spain it's pretty much unheard of as a name. I'm just pointing this out because I believe the Spanish localization is made by Spanish translators and uses European Spanish pretty much exclusively, and so it's a little weird that they'd choose it for a boy's name because we mostly associate the name with the Little Mermaid (or a brand of detergent, lol). I think the average Spanish person would see it as a girl's name, so it's a bit of an odd choice to make for a Spanish localization team that is based on Spain.

That being said, I do think it's very likely that Sasha is a boy. I saw somewhere that the promotional picture for the new cards follows a Boy - Girl - Boy - Girl pattern, and that the returning villagers are arranged following the order Lazy - Normal - Jock - Peppy - Cranky - Snooty - Smug - Sisterly. If the new villagers are following this same order, then indeed Sasha is a boy, and a lazy one at that. It would also mean that Petri is a Snooty villager, which is interesting; that would've been my last guess for her lol


----------



## Armadillo lover (Oct 18, 2021)

I am so confused. All I know for sure is that when the update comes out I am gonna need Sasha, start stacking up nook miles tickets.


----------



## SirOctopie (Oct 18, 2021)

I can see them as both, really. I think it's easy to assume they're female because of their feminine features and name, but they could still be male...

Also "Sasha" can be a nickname for Aleksandr (Russian spelling), which is typically a male name.


----------



## Armadillo lover (Oct 18, 2021)

Sasha could easily be female or male, I just think they are female, like I said before a non binary character would be cool. But I don’t really care if it’s female or male I still WNAT them on my island, I wish they could just realease the update now.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 18, 2021)

This was mentioned earlier and makes sense to me - the older/returning villagers in this image alternate male/female. So if the new villagers were alternating also, it would be:

Sasha - male
Ione - female
Tiansheng - male
Shino - female
Marlo - male
Petri - female
Cephalobot - male
Quinn - female





The other image also follows a male/female alternating pattern on villagers:


----------



## Armadillo lover (Oct 18, 2021)

They are following a boy girl pattern, and it seems unlikely that it would go femal-male-female-male-female-female-male. (Unless everyone is totally wrong, also my female male thing isn’t accurate to the cards)

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021

Also I don’t exactly think that wardell is a female, but I don’t know they could be.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021

Oh wait it says that wardells a male. If this is true and the male-female patterns are tree Sasha is a female.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021

But a ton of characters would be male that don’t exactly look male, this is confusing, but I think we cross of male -female patterns because wardell is male and that means some villagers that look female are male, or Sasha is just a male.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021

But niko is also male


----------



## moonshi (Oct 18, 2021)

Originally thought Sasha was a female but now I'm saying male because of the jacket.

In contrast, Shino is a female because of her dress.


----------



## Armadillo lover (Oct 18, 2021)

Yeah scratch off male female patterns.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021

Niko and wardell are both males so I don’t think that that the patterns are correst


----------



## edsett (Oct 18, 2021)

Armadillo lover said:


> Yeah scratch off male female patterns.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021
> 
> Niko and wardell are both males so I don’t think that that the patterns are correst


the pattern is for the villagers i think, not the npcs


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 18, 2021)

Armadillo lover said:


> Yeah scratch off male female patterns.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021
> 
> Niko and wardell are both males so I don’t think that that the patterns are correst



I don't think the pattern applies to NPCs - only villagers. The pattern is accurate if we look at the returning villagers on both images.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 18, 2021)

Armadillo lover said:


> Yeah scratch off male female patterns.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021
> 
> Niko and wardell are both males so I don’t think that that the patterns are correst



the pattern refers to villagers, specifically those in this series 5 set of amiibos. Niko and Wardell are non-villager NPCs.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 18, 2021)

Moritz said:


> They are a male and a lazy villager
> 99% on that



This caught me by surprise when I first read it but after considering all the evidence, I now agree.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 18, 2021)

At first glance, I thought Sasha was a girl but I’m starting to feel like they might be a boy. The letterman jacket and bangs scream kpop idol.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 18, 2021)

Armadillo lover said:


> Yeah scratch off male female patterns.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021
> 
> Niko and wardell are both males so I don’t think that that the patterns are correst


Those are NPCs so don't count.
Also their card numbers are 421 and 422
So they come before all the villagers
If you look at the card numbers you'll see that it goes sherb, Megan, dom, audie, cyd, Judy, Raymond, reneigh, AND THEN Sasha.

so the order holds up


----------



## Magus (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm convinced that Sasha is a boy, but I like the ambiguity of his design, it gives us variety and kind of a non-binary villager which is great. 
He's uber cute either way. 

I hope he's a Jock since there aren't many great ones imo.


----------



## Serabee (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm honestly not sure. I wouldn't say I don't care, though. I just think it's pretty much 50/50. The colors are rather feminine, but the shirt is more masculine. And the eyes could really go either way. Even the pose is pretty gender neutral. I think someone posted a description of them, though, that mentioned wanting a stage built or something? Dunno where they got it, but if that's accurate, I'd say they're probably a peppy girl.

I think it's safe to say they're one or the other, though. It'd be cool to get some gender non-conforming villagers/characters, but if Nintendo were going to do that, why would they give us so few? I'm guessing each new (and returning) villager will be a boy or girl with existing personalities that are locked for their genders.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Oct 18, 2021)

she definatly looks female to me :3 i mean, ''sasha'' has female-like eyelashes...


----------



## Fruitcup (Oct 18, 2021)

I just assumed sasha was a girl because i always think of it as a girl name first and also because whenever they add eyelashes it tends to mean a girl. But if sasha is a boy thatd be pretty cool


----------



## Armadillo lover (Oct 18, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> This was mentioned earlier and makes sense to me - the older/returning villagers in this image alternate male/female. So if the new villagers were alternating also, it would be:
> 
> Sasha - male
> Ione - female
> ...





Etown20 said:


> This was mentioned earlier and makes sense to me - the older/returning villagers in this image alternate male/female. So if the new villagers were alternating also, it would be:
> 
> Sasha - male
> Ione - female
> ...


Does that means Orville and c j are females!? Lol (I know there not)


----------



## Ace Marvel (Oct 18, 2021)

Armadillo lover said:


> Does that means Orville and cheese are females!? Lol


This only applies to villagers, NPC don't follow that order. If you look at previous series, they go male female, except for a few.


----------



## Armadillo lover (Oct 18, 2021)

I know, it was a joke


----------



## squidney (Oct 18, 2021)

I am thinking it could be a tom-boy female character. I was really hoping Sasha is a girl for similar reasons to others. But tbh, I just REALLY want Roswell


----------



## edsett (Oct 18, 2021)

Serabee said:


> I think someone posted a description of them, though, that mentioned wanting a stage built or something? Dunno where they got it, but if that's accurate, I'd say they're probably a peppy girl.



they may have been talking about shino, they didn’t show sasha’s vacation home request yet






shino would be our first peppy deer, i think? that would be cool


----------



## Serabee (Oct 18, 2021)

edsett said:


> they may have been talking about shino, they didn’t show sasha’s vacation home request yet
> 
> View attachment 404660
> 
> shino would be our first peppy deer, i think? that would be cool


Oh, my bad! I thought someone said that about Sasha.
(I'm still holding out hope Shino is sisterly, though- I think there's still a good chance because "jam" sounds like a word a sisterly would use, and they can have rockstar vibes)


----------



## Moritz (Oct 18, 2021)

Serabee said:


> Oh, my bad! I thought someone said that about Sasha.
> (I'm still holding out hope Shino is sisterly, though- I think there's still a good chance because "jam" sounds like a word a sisterly would use, and they can have rockstar vibes)


The theory that I personally believe, that says sasha is a lazy villager, also has shino down as a peppy villager.
So to me its further evidence of the theory being correct 

I believe the sisterly villager will be quinn


----------



## edsett (Oct 18, 2021)

Serabee said:


> Oh, my bad! I thought someone said that about Sasha.
> (I'm still holding out hope Shino is sisterly, though- I think there's still a good chance because "jam" sounds like a word a sisterly would use, and they can have rockstar vibes)


me too! hoping shino, ione, or sasha is sisterly even if the current theory pegs them as something different lol


----------



## Serabee (Oct 18, 2021)

Moritz said:


> The theory that I personally believe, that says sasha is a lazy villager, also has shino down as a peppy villager.
> So to me its further evidence of the theory being correct
> 
> I believe the sisterly villager will be quinn


NGL, I'll be SUPER disappointed if she's peppy. It just seems like a waste of a super cool design... she doesn't look peppy at all IMO and we really need more nice sisterlies!


----------



## Moritz (Oct 18, 2021)

Serabee said:


> NGL, I'll be SUPER disappointed if she's peppy. It just seems like a waste of a super cool design... she doesn't look peppy at all IMO and we really need more nice sisterlies!


I do agree that it would be nice to have some sisterly designs that are actually appealing for a change. I think there are like 2 I don't hate


----------



## Crowsie (Oct 18, 2021)

I thought I'd get some answers out of the Japanese name, but it can be read as Mitchell or Michelle. So, uh. Yeah. Guess we'll never know. I guess Sasha's gender is bunny.


----------



## Seelie (Oct 18, 2021)

Crossing my fingers that Sasha's a jock, which I guess would make him male-identifying?  Tbh I just think we need some more cute / pretty jocks, and there are already quite a few peppy rabbits.


----------



## Luca (Oct 18, 2021)

Sasha is definitely male. It baffles me that people can look at the evidence:

- other language names for him being unisex or masculine
- the other new villagers that could be male instead having feminine names in other languages
- the 100% consistent pattern of alternating genders in the new card set
- the fact that both Sherb-Reneigh and Chabwick-Faith have the exact same order of personalities if you account for the sisterly & smug conversion, thus implying that the new villagers also follow that order

...and still stubbornly believe he’s female just because his eyelashes make him “look” like a girl. It’s so reductive.


----------



## Elov (Oct 18, 2021)

I really hope Sasha is a boy. That would just up the cuteness and unique factor for me. If they end up being a girl I'll be kinda sad, since there's a lot of generic "cute" girl bunny villagers.


----------



## Serabee (Oct 18, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I do agree that it would be nice to have some sisterly designs that are actually appealing for a change. I think there are like 2 I don't hate


Which is, sadly, a common thing it seems... personally, I love a lot of sisterlies (Ursala is my top favorite villager and Deirdre/Hazel/Paula/Katt are all great, just off the top of my head), but I seem to be in the minority


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Oct 18, 2021)

Oh, good catch! Now that I have a better look, I think Sasha may be male! I automatically had assumed Sasha was a "she" because of the eyelash and the name, but what threw me off was the jock like jacket. I thought "Oh cool, a female jock" but now that I think about, Sasha is probably a male due to the above foremetioned. Whatever Sasha is, Sasha's still adorable!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Oct 18, 2021)

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> Oh, good catch! Now that I have a better look, I think Sasha may be male! I automatically had assumed Sasha was a "she" because of the eyelash and the name, but what threw me off was the jock like jacket. I thought "Oh cool, a female jock" but now that I think about, Sasha is probably a male due to the above foremetioned. Whatever Sasha is, Sasha's still adorable!



i guess we'll find out what gender if & when they update sasha's wikia page :>


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Oct 18, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i guess we'll find out what gender if & when they update sasha's wikia page :>



Very true!


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 18, 2021)

I was personally hoping for another uchi rabbit villager (if Sasha is female then the letterman jacket would fit into the whole tomboy aesthetic), since I kinda hate being forced to have Mira on my all bunny island. But I guess we'll find out for sure in a couple weeks!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Oct 18, 2021)

Serabee said:


> NGL, I'll be SUPER disappointed if she's peppy. It just seems like a waste of a super cool design... she doesn't look peppy at all IMO and we really need more nice sisterlies!


I agree, I want her to be a sisterly. I already absolutely love Deirdre and so a second sisterly deer would make my heart explode


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 18, 2021)

Luca said:


> Sasha is definitely male. It baffles me that people can look at the evidence:
> 
> - other language names for him being unisex or masculine
> - the other new villagers that could be male instead having feminine names in other languages
> ...



To be honest, I'm pretty shock to see half of the comments.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 18, 2021)

i was thinking female, but perhaps not!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 18, 2021)

I mean, when Dom was first revealed I instantly thought he was a female based on looks alone, but finding out he was a male (and a jock no less) made me love him way more than if he were a girl, so who says boys can't have cute, girly features? I personally don't like Sasha but if they turn out to be a male, well hey that's cool. But if female? That's fine too, but I think we have too many female (peppy) rabbits as it is so having an effeminate jock rabbit would add much needed variety.


----------



## Verecund (Oct 18, 2021)

I definitely think Sasha is a lazy male based on the amiibo card pattern. I'm glad he's not peppy because there are already so many peppy rabbits I love, and there aren't any male rabbits I'm really attached to (I like Genji and Snake, but there's about seven female rabbits who I prefer), so it'd be nice to get a really cute male rabbit!

The only downside is that I generally don't like the lazy dialogue in NH so I hope that doesn't ruin him for me, but I ended up liking Sherb when I got him so maybe it'll work out. :P I really want to get Sasha on my island though!


----------



## Merielle (Oct 18, 2021)

I initially thought Sasha was a sisterly girl just watching the Direct, but after everything that's been pointed out so far, I'm wholeheartedly convinced he's a (most likely lazy) boy villager.  I probably won't be getting him either way, but I have to say I like him better as a male villager—there's a lot more cutesy-looking female villagers than there are male, so I think this balances things out a little more and makes his design stand out. ^^


----------



## Beanz (Oct 18, 2021)

i thought they were a girl but now because of what everyone else said on here, i’m starting to think more and more that they’re a boy.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 18, 2021)

I foresee Sasha being the Marshal/Raymond of the new villagers


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 18, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I foresee Sasha being the Marshal/Raymond of the new villagers



 Nah, that'll be Shino. There was a poll on here and the only Villager that remotely competed with Shino for votes was Sasha, but as seen in this thread... there's plenty of people who will drop Sasha as their favorite when they learn there's a sausage. I still think Sasha will keep his footing as 2nd most popular unless Ione spikes up more in response.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 18, 2021)

VexTheHex said:


> Nah, that'll be Shino. There was a poll on here and the only Villager that remotely competed with Shino for votes was Sasha, but as seen in this thread... there's plenty of people who will drop Sasha as their favorite when they learn there's a sausage. I still think Sasha will keep his footing as 2nd most popular unless Ione spikes up more in response.


anyone know where this poll is by chance?
nvm I found it. Some how I never saw it when it was create.
incase others are looking: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/who-is-your-favourite-of-the-new-villagers.599428/


----------



## Faux (Oct 18, 2021)

VexTheHex said:


> there's plenty of people who will drop Sasha as their favorite when they learn there's a sausage.



I wish there was a laugh reaction for this line, lol.
Everyone's free to do what they like, but it's a _little _sad to see people who have been saying it rudely.  I saw someone say that it'd be a waste of island space if Sasha is a dude.


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 18, 2021)

Sasha is whatever gender Sasha wants to be.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Oct 18, 2021)

Faux said:


> I wish there was a laugh reaction for this line, lol.
> Everyone's free to do what they like, but it's a _little _sad to see people who have been saying it rudely. I saw someone say that it'd be a waste of island space if Sasha is a dude.


I lost it when I read that, LOL
Also yeah it is sad, I thought they were a girl at first but idm either way. What does being a boy change if I like their design? There shouldn’t be any presumptions made by people JUST because they just so happen to possibly be a feminine looking guy. It’s a digital rabbit for god’s sake :/ i support that little bun no matter what and want em for sure


----------



## juneau (Oct 18, 2021)

If this weren't a Nintendo game, the evidence provided that Sasha is male could be more compelling, but Nintendo's always been pretty conservative with their gendered designs and I don't see them exploring the GNC all that much (with the exception of Birdo from Super Mario). They have been trending a little more open lately though, I guess, letting all characters wear dresses and not gendering hairstyles, so it's not impossible.

edit: looking into it a bit more, I see that Gracie was also a male character but only in Japan, so maybe Nintendo's been more gnc with their characters than I had given them credit for


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 18, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> I lost it when I read that, LOL
> Also yeah it is sad, I thought they were a girl at first but idm either way. What does being a boy change if I like their design? There shouldn’t be any presumptions made by people JUST because they just so happen to possibly be a feminine looking guy. It’s a digital rabbit for god’s sake :/ i support that little bun no matter what and want em for sure



lmao i just don't find the design as appealing if they're a guy because it throws me off. it's not that deep. i already have four lazies and a jock, which is my second least favorite personality, so i didn't need anymore regardless of which one they turn out to be. at least a female jock or lazy (which i'm aware isn't possible) would've been a change of pace, but it's not if they're male. sorry if that bothers you ??? but people are allowed preferences.


----------



## Kattea (Oct 18, 2021)

I thought they were female but actually now I hope they're a jock. I can't find any jocks I connect with.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Oct 18, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> lmao i just don't find the design as appealing if they're a guy because it throws me off. it's not that deep. i already have four lazies and a jock, which is my second least favorite personality, so i didn't need anymore regardless of which one they turn out to be. at least a female jock or lazy (which i'm aware isn't possible) would've been a change of pace, but it's not if they're male. sorry if that bothers you ??? but people are allowed preferences.


don’t be rude. i’m entitled to my opinion just like you are. where did i say that anybody else wasn’t? i agree, i wish we had female jocks and lazies. would be sick.

honestly there’s no point in responding to my post if it personally offends you, that’s your problem and not mine.


----------



## Rosch (Oct 18, 2021)

First impression says peppy, but because of countless theories I've read, Sasha could be a lazy villager.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 18, 2021)

I was thinking Sasha being male would make him more popular, particularly with the kpop association people have made.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 18, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> don’t be rude. i’m entitled to my opinion just like you are. where did i say that anybody else wasn’t? i agree, i wish we had female jocks and lazies. would be sick.



i'm not being rude lmao. i literally just said i don't find the design as appealing if they're a guy after _you_ suggested people were making presumptions about a "feminine looking guy" that's a "digital rabbit for god's sake" when nobody was entirely sure of their gender upon initial release. again, really not that deep. please don't misconstrue my comments, thank you.


----------



## Edge (Oct 18, 2021)

I just get major kpop vibes from Sasha. 
Adorable design. I know it doesn’t quite fit the pattern but I kinda hope he’s a jock.


----------



## isaMayor (Oct 18, 2021)

Just saw that Sasha is reading a fashion magazine in the trailer, while Nan is reading a nature book which is her hobby.


----------



## Fey (Oct 18, 2021)

Faux said:


> I wish there was a laugh reaction for this line, lol.
> Everyone's free to do what they like, but it's a _little _sad to see people who have been saying it rudely. I saw someone say that it'd be a waste of island space if Sasha is a dude.



I didn’t see anybody using the phrase “waste of space” (unless you mean somewhere outside of this thread). One or two people here mentioned not having to free up a space for them now, which is not the same and also a valid choice. If they were planning on letting a Peppy go to replace with Sasha, it would make sense not to if Sasha is male, and therefore not peppy.

Not saying there hasn’t been any negative reactions, but everything considered I think they’ve been fairly rare and mild. Most responses here seem accepting or even welcoming of a male Sasha.


----------



## inazuma (Oct 18, 2021)

A REAL FEMBOY VILLAGER????

i have too much males on my island (lazy smug and crankies and the girls were normals and one peppy TvT) i do want them (sasha) to be a jock, AND IS FEMBOY VILLAGER SO CUTE THO???

now lets wait until the raymond and marshal maid dress propaganda repeated again lollll (also if she is a female, i want her to be a sisterly since i dont have the sisterly emotes yet and none of them i like (except muffy and i already have her on my old island)

this makes me want them A LOT! also i found their design is cute even if i have lots of males i dont care HAHHA

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021



VexTheHex said:


> Nah, that'll be Shino. There was a poll on here and the only Villager that remotely competed with Shino for votes was Sasha, but as seen in this thread... there's plenty of people who will drop Sasha as their favorite when they learn there's a sausage. I still think Sasha will keep his footing as 2nd most popular unless Ione spikes up more in response.


HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHA I DONT KNOW but i laughed so hard in the middle part. I even choke on my bubble tea and need to run for a water.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 18, 2021)

isaMayor said:


> Just saw that Sasha is reading a fashion magazine in the trailer, while Nan is reading a nature book which is her hobby.



Oh snap, that's actually kind of HUGE.

Is Sasha actually a Female?!?! We have 0 males with the Fashion Hobby. Is Sasha breaking the mold?

Or maybe it's just part of the "Jobs/Positions" villagers get placed into the atmosphere that doesn't really account for their Hobbies when they get dumped into their positions to act their parts. Or even the developer tool used to create the scene for the Direct.

The plot thickens.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 18, 2021)

Interestingly, it seems like a lot of the conversation on Japanese gaming news sites and Twitter is similar to ours, especially since mitchell is not a very familiar name for Japanese speakers. Many of the opinions I saw also seem to be thinking lazy boy.

someone found an actor named Sasha Mitchell, which is pretty funny (though he is not exactly animal crossing inspiration material)



isaMayor said:


> Just saw that Sasha is reading a fashion magazine in the trailer, while Nan is reading a nature book which is her hobby.



that is an interesting image, since Sasha is shown with only other female villagers.

i can’t recognize the catalogue, but taking your word for it, that would be really crazy, since there are currently no male characters with the fashion hobby.

I still find the evidence of Sasha being a boy very convincing, but this seems like a big anomaly to me.

good find!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 18, 2021)

isaMayor said:


> Just saw that Sasha is reading a fashion magazine in the trailer, while Nan is reading a nature book which is her hobby.


Fashion College?  tee hee I really hope Sasha is sisterly. But having a male villager interested in fashion is cool too if they are jock. I mean, some jocky people are really into their looks and hair and letter jackets and all that lol.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 18, 2021)

Sasha's wave does eliminate Jock and Peppy though. They do the double handed chaotic wave, but Sasha does the regular one.



WaileaNoRei said:


> that is an interesting image, since Sasha is shown with only other female villagers.



Rex is in that shot.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 18, 2021)

VexTheHex said:


> Sasha's wave does eliminate Jock and Peppy though. They do the double handed chaotic wave, but Sasha does the normal one.
> 
> 
> 
> Rex is in that shot.



oh, well then that is good to know! I didn’t see the whole scene, only the partial clip in the thumbnail.

that makes me less surprised, though the fashion thing would still be surprising.

haha, thank you for letting me know! I clearly have not reviewed the direct footage enough.


----------



## moon_child (Oct 18, 2021)

I initially thought Sasha was a girl because I thought she looked like a peppy villager but atp I really don’t care much I want him / her regardless of gender or personality lolll I’m hopelessly in love  And to add, as a Kpop fan, if the theories above are true then I’d be even more delighted to have Sasha on my island.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 18, 2021)

Dracule said:


> Watch Sasha be male and jock because of the letterman jacket.
> ———
> Also, I think Sasha’s a male mainly because of the letterman jacket, which @DJStarstryker pointed out earlier. I actually thought Ione was male and Sasha was female, but now I see Ione is female and Sasha could very well be male.



I think you both may be onto something since looking at the pictures, I do not recall any of the female villagers wearing anything that looks like something a guy would wear. I could be wrong (may look at the past amiibo cards later and see),

This whole time, I was thinking Sasha was a girl, but reading Kilza’s post, I thought male made sense.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 18, 2021)

Sasha is giving me major male vibes. I’m hoping they are male, but it really doesn’t matter to be honest. Sasha looks to be either smug or lazy. I’d say jock because of the jacket, but they don’t give off jock vibes, y’know?


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 18, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> oh, well then that is good to know! I didn’t see the whole scene, only the partial clip in the thumbnail.
> 
> that makes me less surprised, though the fashion thing would still be surprising.
> 
> haha, thank you for letting me know! I clearly have not reviewed the direct footage enough.



This dang magazine is the only thing to poke a whole in Sasha being a male side of the debate, and this has shook my whole view.

But I still think the male side has a stronger case. Simply cause Fashion is the only gender exclusive hobby, so they may of decided to drop the barrier. Or the facility just plants scenes and doesn't really pay attention to who the villager is. Or simply the person who threw the trailer together (since they often aren't actually playing the game but staging things) didn't know the info. Though I guess that could also invalidate the regular wave ruling out Peppy and Jock.



 Though if he is our first fashion male, I can see this song being in his home to.


----------



## Sansy (Oct 18, 2021)

Sasha is extremely cute, boy or girl, and I'd be happy to have them on my island! The one thing that might hold me back is whatever personality type they have. I try not to have too many duplicate personalities on my island, mostly because the characters with the same personality type have a little too much overlap in their daily dialogue.

I guess I'm surprised that people won't like Sasha anymore based on whatever gender they are? I get it if they're talking about the personality type but the gender specifically strikes me as kind of odd.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 19, 2021)

Actually, maybe all the new guys have the Fashion hobby? Marlo and Tiansheng clearly look like they take care of themselves. Marlo sporting a suit, sunglasses, and styled mustache while Tiansheng wears a crown, pants, and shoes which separates him from most of the roster. Cephalobot is a pretty blank slate, so he could have the Fashion hobby to.

So I'm now sticking to the outlook of Sasha is a Male villager as ALL evidence and theories indicated. However, I am now taking the outlook that him reading the magazine was a hint that we are getting fashion hobby male villagers and was actually intentionally shown!




Marlo's dream home on the Japanese site does have a lot of outfits in it... like someone into fashion.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 19, 2021)

VexTheHex said:


> Actually, maybe all the new guys have the Fashion hobby? Marlo and Tiansheng clearly look like they take care of themselves. Marlo sporting a suit, sunglasses, and styled mustache while Tiansheng wears a crown, pants, and shoes which separates him from most of the roster. Cephalobot is a pretty blank slate, so he could have the Fashion hobby to.
> 
> So I'm now sticking to the outlook of Sasha is a Male villager as ALL evidence and theories indicated. However, I am now taking the outlook that him reading the magazine was a hint that we are getting fashion hobby male villagers and was actually intentionally shown!
> 
> ...



I don't mean to go off-topic but what a big difference all the new furniture makes... that interior looks fantastic


----------



## Faux (Oct 19, 2021)

Fey said:


> I didn’t see anybody using the phrase “waste of space” (unless you mean somewhere outside of this thread). One or two people here mentioned not having to free up a space for them now, which is not the same and also a valid choice. If they were planning on letting a Peppy go to replace with Sasha, it would make sense not to if Sasha is male, and therefore not peppy.
> 
> Not saying there hasn’t been any negative reactions, but everything considered I think they’ve been fairly rare and mild. Most responses here seem accepting or even welcoming of a male Sasha.



It was on Reddit, yeah.
Don't wanna vague anyone here, lol.


----------



## Meadows (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm pretty sure she's q female, otherwise I will be disappointed...


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 19, 2021)

tired gender trope identification in character design made me think “female cuz sparkly eyes + lashes = feminine = female ***obviously***” as lots of people stated. I thought the lashes and glimmer indicated a peppy villager. They would fit in well with the rest of the idol types. But its cool they might be a jock or lazy male

And If thats the case I hope this shows we’re moving past tropes and Sasha is an appreciated and a desired villager as a feminine male character, whatever the personality is. At least until personalities are fluid and gender is less played up at least lol


----------



## kiwikenobi (Oct 19, 2021)

I voted "don't know, don't care," because, well, I don't know, and I don't care. Sasha is cute. If I have the good fortune to get a Sasha card, I'll probably scan Sasha right onto my island. I wonder if the new villagers will be locked to amiibo cards like the Sanrio ones, and never appear on mystery islands. I hope not.

Also, I keep seeing people referring to Shino as female, but Shino has horns/antlers, and all of the female deer in the game have no horns (other than Chelsea, who is clearly wearing a bunny ears headband as her "horns") so... is Shino going to be the first female deer with horns, or a male deer? Is there some clear evidence one way or the other in the Direct? Once again, I don't know and don't care, since I don't particularly like Shino's design, and I probably wouldn't move Shino onto my island if I had the opportunity. But now that this thread has brought up this topic, I'm curious.


----------



## Fey (Oct 19, 2021)

kiwikenobi said:


> I voted "don't know, don't care," because, well, I don't know, and I don't care. Sasha is cute. If I have the good fortune to get a Sasha card, I'll probably scan Sasha right onto my island. I wonder if the new villagers will be locked to amiibo cards like the Sanrio ones, and never appear on mystery islands. I hope not.
> 
> Also, I keep seeing people referring to Shino as female, but Shino has horns/antlers, and all of the female deer in the game have no horns (other than Chelsea, who is clearly wearing a bunny ears headband as her "horns") so... is Shino going to be the first female deer with horns, or a male deer? Is there some clear evidence one way or the other in the Direct? Once again, I don't know and don't care, since I don't particularly like Shino's design, and I probably wouldn't move Shino onto my island if I had the opportunity. But now that this thread has brought up this topic, I'm curious.



The general idea is that Shino is not just a regular animal but a mythological/magic creature (some say they are based off of a Hannya (demon) mask from Noh theatre, while others say they could be a Kirin—these are either exclusively female or can be either gender, respectively).

On top of that, Shino’s names across all languages, including the original Japanese, are pretty unambiguously feminine, as is the  outfit they are wearing.

I’m not saying Shino is undoubtedly female, but I think it’s a pretty safe bet for that villager. I’d be very surprised if they weren’t.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 19, 2021)

I forgot to mention that I’m fine with Sasha being a boy or girl. I still love their design regardless . The only reason I would prefer one over the other is the type of gifts I receive from them. Only male villagers send artwork so even though I have all the art, as a hoarder, I don’t mind getting sent more.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Oct 19, 2021)

@Fey Ah, interesting, I didn't know about the Hannya before. Probably that's what Shino is based on, then. All the Kirin that I've seen only had one horn in the middle of the forehead, like a unicorn. Though, of course, being imaginary creatures, probably there have been depictions of them with any number of horns.


----------



## Fey (Oct 19, 2021)

kiwikenobi said:


> @Fey Ah, interesting, I didn't know about the Hannya before. Probably that's what Shino is based on, then. All the Kirin that I've seen only had one horn in the middle of the forehead, like a unicorn. Though, of course, being imaginary creatures, probably there have been depictions of them with any number of horns.



In media I’ve only seen them with one horn too, but an image search shows everything from zero to two. Interestingly, it specifically says that the Japanese Kirin is more deer-like in shape, which would fit with the design.


----------



## mintycream (Oct 19, 2021)

This thread is making me have doubts lol. Initially I thought Sasha was a female because of the eyes with possibly the sisterly personality type. Now I'm thinking they could be male with the jock personality hmm. Either way, I want her/him on my island but I hope they're not a jock bc I have enough jocks on my island


----------



## Loriii (Oct 19, 2021)

I thought of Sasha as female (preferably a peppy), but I wouldn't mind if it's the other way around as long as they're a jock or probably smug. Please don't be a lazy because they're already tons of awesome lazy villagers. It'd be hard to choose.


----------



## Altarium (Oct 19, 2021)

I think they might be playing with androgyny and ambiguity, as they've done with other characters in the past. Their Japanese name is ミッチェル, which at first is clearly Mitchell, but it also sounds very close to how Michelle is spelled and pronounced in Japanese (ミッシェル). I think this is intended, just like how Saharah's Japanese name (ローラン) is both Roland and Lauren, as Saharah is quite androgynous too.

Look no further than Marshal and Julian. They both have female-sounding names in Japanese, as they can appear female at first sight, but they're actually male. I think the same goes for Sasha.


----------



## Splinter (Oct 19, 2021)

Clearly female by design, no idea why anyone would even question it, it's blatently obvious. Nintendo are pretty black & white most of the time, what you see is what you get. Birdo still confuses me though.


----------



## Aardbei (Oct 19, 2021)

Splinter said:


> Clearly female by design, no idea why anyone would even question it, it's blatently obvious. Nintendo are pretty black & white most of the time, what you see is what you get. Birdo still confuses me though.


Have you read the first post to see why people question it ?


----------



## Splinter (Oct 19, 2021)

Aardbei said:


> Have you read the first post to see why people question it ?


Yes and I read it a few hours before when it was posted on reddit.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 19, 2021)

Most interesting debate in the history of acnh. Honestly I think they’re a girl, but who knows? We have to wait and see. I could see it going both ways. We can’t accurately depict it until they actually arrive.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 19, 2021)

I think Sasha is a girl, based solely on looks. They sparkly eyes, the eyelashes, idk, just seems obvious to me! Not that it really truly matters though, they're cute either way


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2021)

Not sure if this was mentioned here already (I just skipped through the pages tbh): Gerrit, Sasha's German name, is both a variation of the male name Gerhard but also the female name Geralde, so the name is both male and female. 

Also, a bit off-topic, but since Petri got mentioned here too, their name could be inspired by the German microbiologist Julius Richard Petri.


----------



## t3llusagi (Oct 19, 2021)

I wanted him to be a girl bc I wanted a cute chi bunny but as soon as I found out the name I was like "oh yeah that's a boy"

T-T nintendo give us a cute uchi pls


----------



## b100ming (Oct 19, 2021)

Sasha is a girl name here in the US


----------



## nerfeddude (Oct 19, 2021)

When I first saw them in the Direct I thought "ooooo that's a cute female bunny". But "Sasha" is a unisex name where I live. Plus having eyelashes is not a definitive "female" trait(Julian has eyelashes as well). So, now I'm leaning more towards Sasha being a pretty boy rather than a girl.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 19, 2021)

It sounds like Sasha's name is unisex in all translations. Either by coincidence or they purposely wanted a unisex name for this villager, which could hint towards something unexpected.


----------



## Quaint (Oct 19, 2021)

Boy. He looks like a Kpop band member.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 19, 2021)

Whoa. Half and half now.


----------



## Fey (Oct 19, 2021)

Weirdly, one of the most compelling arguments for them being female is that the initial reveal of new villagers is Frett and Sasha—it just seems more likely that Nintendo would choose one male and one female for this, rather than two of the same gender.

I still think they’ll be male, but I agree that this’ll probably stay unsolved until release. There’s some evidence either direction.


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 19, 2021)

I’d laugh so hard after all of this if Sasha ends up cranky and has that deep, monotone voice.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 19, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> I’d laugh so hard after all of this if Sasha ends up cranky and has that deep, monotone voice.



Sasha will be smug, and be the new Raymond/Marshal


----------



## EmmaFrost (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm Russian so I am used to Sasha being a boys name. I immediately thought jock boy when I saw him. I could be wrong, and I will want them on my island either way, they are so cute.


----------



## pinkfawn (Oct 19, 2021)

I've let Sasha grow on me a little, and while I do still wish Sasha could have been a girl villager (I need a new peppy), I also need a new Lazy and Sasha would fit the aesthetic on my island. Getting him is going to be the hard part, though... hopefully I can get to Target early and grab some cards.


----------



## edsett (Oct 19, 2021)

VexTheHex said:


> This dang magazine is the only thing to poke a whole in Sasha being a male side of the debate, and this has shook my whole view.
> 
> But I still think the male side has a stronger case. Simply cause Fashion is the only gender exclusive hobby, so they may of decided to drop the barrier. Or the facility just plants scenes and doesn't really pay attention to who the villager is. Or simply the person who threw the trailer together (since they often aren't actually playing the game but staging things) didn't know the info. Though I guess that could also invalidate the regular wave ruling out Peppy and Jock.
> View attachment 404736
> Though if he is our first fashion male, I can see this song being in his home to.


sasha waving was on the regular island though as was judy in the direct who waved the same way she does on my island, i think the no chaotic double wave could still rule out jock and peppy

but the fashion hobby is interesting! i’m hoping sasha could be sisterly with a fashion interest like how audie is peppy but likes fitness or they dropped the gender restriction and sasha’s smug or lazy and into fashion, smug would be more fitting though imo


----------



## Faux (Oct 19, 2021)

Yep, since Sasha waves with one hand, Sasha is *not* a Peppy, nor ( unfortunately ) a Jock, Uchi or Smug.


----------



## Sid (Oct 19, 2021)

Any possibility they could be non-binary ?


----------



## Mutti (Oct 19, 2021)

I think it would be good if nintendo added a non binary character to represent the genders in the world. It doesn't bother me either way what gender this new character is.
As long as anyone is happy and arent hurting any one else, i dont care.


----------



## Faux (Oct 19, 2021)

Sid said:


> Any possibility they could be non-binary ?



Not likely, personalities are gender locked.  They're not likely to break this for a single villager in this game when it's clear the aren't going to do much else with ACNH from here.
Maybe we'll see this in the next game, tho.  That would be nice.  :>


----------



## Sid (Oct 19, 2021)

Faux said:


> Not likely, personalities are gender locked.  They're not likely to break this for a single villager in this game when it's clear the aren't going to do much else with ACNH from here.
> Maybe we'll see this in the next game, tho.  That would be nice.  :>



I hope so too. I give them credit for allowing us to customize our characters outside of normal gender roles (As far as clothes, costumes, hair, facial features). It would be cool to see representation in the villagers as well.


----------



## Faux (Oct 19, 2021)

Sid said:


> I hope so too. I give them credit for allowing us to customize our characters outside of normal gender roles (As far as clothes, costumes, hair, facial features). It would be cool to see representation in the villagers as well.



Yes!  As someone who is enby, it's so nice to be able to put on a skirt w/o Mabel telling me I'm so brave or some other weird garbage for just wearing a piece of cloth that doesn't happen to have a seam between the legs, lol.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 19, 2021)

I agree the character will be male and not non-binary due to the way the game is coded. I do think this is another possible example of the designers pushing against gender norms/stereotypes though, which is a great thing.

Another example is Dom, who wears a rainbow scarf in Pocket Camp, and whose favorite quote is "Be true to your most shiny self." Maybe this is just a coincidence, but I feel like these choices are intentional and meant to add representation.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 19, 2021)

edsett said:


> sasha waving was on the regular island though as was judy in the direct who waved the same way she does on my island, i think the no chaotic double wave could still rule out jock and peppy
> 
> but the fashion hobby is interesting! i’m hoping sasha could be sisterly with a fashion interest like how audie is peppy but likes fitness or they dropped the gender restriction and sasha’s smug or lazy and into fashion, smug would be more fitting though imo


What about a snooty?


----------



## edsett (Oct 19, 2021)

Faux said:


> Yep, since Sasha waves with one hand, Sasha is *not* a Peppy, nor ( unfortunately ) a Jock, Uchi or Smug.


sasha could still be sisterly or smug! marshal waves with one hand too while raymond does the double wave


----------



## b100ming (Oct 19, 2021)

edsett said:


> sasha could still be sisterly or smug! marshal waves with one hand too while raymond does the double wave


Actually Renee double waves, but are we sure that rules out sisterly?


----------



## edsett (Oct 19, 2021)

b100ming said:


> Actually Renee double waves, but are we sure that rules out sisterly?


oh you’re right! never mind, judging from sasha’s wave the options are snooty, smug, or lazy unless they changed something and sasha doesn’t look too much like a snooty imo


----------



## b100ming (Oct 19, 2021)

edsett said:


> oh you’re right! never mind, judging from sasha’s wave the options are snooty, smug, or lazy unless they changed something and sasha doesn’t look too much like a snooty imo






So I think sasha’s a snooty female, but is more of a modern character, where women wear boyish jackets and stuff. I wear jackets all the time.


----------



## Faux (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm more certain that Shino is the snooty.  Sasha looks nothing like a snooty imo.


----------



## edsett (Oct 19, 2021)

b100ming said:


> So I think sasha’s a snooty female, but is more of a modern character, where women wear boyish jackets and stuff. I wear jackets all the time.


could be! but i also think ione or petri could be the new snooty and sasha would be smug or lazy


----------



## b100ming (Oct 19, 2021)

Faux said:


> I'm more certain that Shino is the snooty.  Sasha looks nothing like a snooty imo.


They don’t have to look the same. She could be like Chrissy, I can see a mild resemblance


----------



## Faux (Oct 19, 2021)

b100ming said:


> They don’t have to look the same. She could be like Chrissy, I can see a mild resemblance



Chrissy is a Peppy, though?  And we can rule out Peppy pretty well on Sasha.
If you meant Francine, though, I definitely don't see much resemblance or similarity there.


----------



## Flicky (Oct 19, 2021)

At first glance, I guessed female, but seeing the name in other languages (plus the card line up) makes me think male. Kinda hoping Sasha is a male now, I love these types of characters in media.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 19, 2021)

Faux said:


> Chrissy is a Peppy, though?  And we can rule out Peppy pretty well on Sasha.
> If you meant Francine, though, I definitely don't see much resemblance or similarity there.


Francine. The eyes for example


----------



## Faux (Oct 19, 2021)

b100ming said:


> Francine. The eyes for example









Yeah, sorry, I just don't see it at all, haha. /gen


----------



## b100ming (Oct 19, 2021)

Don’t make fun of my theories. It’s not kind. It looks similar if you remove the eye shadow


----------



## Faux (Oct 19, 2021)

b100ming said:


> Don’t make fun of my theories. It’s not kind. It looks similar if you remove the eye shadow



I'm not making fun of it.  /gen means genuine.
I honestly and literally cannot see the similarities myself, especially when Shino exists.  I can't see Shino as anything else other than Snooty, thus Sasha can't be a second Snooty, to me.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Oct 19, 2021)

b100ming said:


> Don’t make fun of my theories. It’s not kind. It looks similar if you remove the eye shadow


they absolutely were not being rude to you. Chrissy is more similar to them than francine, design wise


----------



## Luca (Oct 19, 2021)

If Sasha is snooty, I’ll eat my 1st anniversary cake.


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 19, 2021)

i think male. i was hoping for jock but i think he might end up as lazy or smug


----------



## lemoncrossing (Oct 19, 2021)

Definitely male. Has a male name, appears under the male side of the pattern, wears a letterman jacket... why is this even a question?


----------



## Faux (Oct 19, 2021)

Had another thought just now ...
Looking at the whole set, and the other series ...  someone said that villagers can sometimes fall out of the male - female - male - female pattern.  But I'm looking through, and cannot see any instance of THREE of the same gender in a row?  ( Someone correct me if I'm just overlooking something. )

If we consider that Reneigh comes right before Sasha, and then Ione is right after Sasha ... It seems even less likely that Sasha is female unless Ione is male.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 19, 2021)

Luca said:


> If Sasha is snooty, I’ll eat my 1st anniversary cake.


Oof I think that would be a bad idea if you’re past like the second anniversary or more. If Sasha turns out to be a snooty of course.


----------



## deerteeth (Oct 19, 2021)

I hope Sasha is a boy, but I don't know what personality I would want them to have. I don't really like the lazy personality, but I would rather have lazy over jock (but they're wearing the letterman jacket, so who knows!) I can't see them being grumpy or smug so if they ARE a boy, it's probably one of those. If they're a girl, maybe they'll be uchi since we're lacking them, especially "sought after" uchi designs, and we have an abundance of cute & popular villagers of other personalities (especially normal). Though I think all the girl personalities could work nicely, I'm not picky!


----------



## Armadillo lover (Oct 19, 2021)

I wish Sasha was non binary. But based on some things I think they are probably female.If they are male than they are probably jock, they look like a jock. I wish I could be like MAKE THEM NON BINARY! That would make it cool and good for people who are non binary.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Oct 19, 2021)

Armadillo lover said:


> I wish Sasha was non binary. But based on some things I think they are probably female.If they are male than they are probably jock, they look like a jock. I wish I could be like MAKE THEM NON BINARY! That would make it cool and good for people who are non binary.



There's pretty much no more gender in Animal Crossing. Sasha can be whatever you want! :0


----------



## Armadillo lover (Oct 19, 2021)

I feel like Sasha and Ariel would be a female name. Of course it could be a male name but when I think of that name I think female.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 19, 2021)

I’m still 99% certain that Sasha is a male.


----------



## Armadillo lover (Oct 19, 2021)

Well I am 99.9% sure that Sasha is a female.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 19, 2021)

Armadillo lover said:


> I wish Sasha was non binary. But based on some things I think they are probably female.If they are male than they are probably jock, they look like a jock. I wish I could be like MAKE THEM NON BINARY! That would make it cool and good for people who are non binary.


personally there are a few ac characters I tend to see as non binary such as Julia and Katt and even npcs like Pave. + others. That is just my personal view though. Or I don't properly understand non binary.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 19, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> i think male. i was hoping for jock but i think he might end up as lazy or smug



I think he will end up being lazy, but some of the smugs are quite pretty, so I do think he’d make sense as a smug. Ed and Julian both have the eyelash eyes, for example (so do beardo and Olaf).


----------



## Fey (Oct 19, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I think he will end up being lazy, but some of the smugs are quite pretty, so I do think he’d make sense as a smug. Ed and Julian both have the eyelash eyes, for example (so do beardo and Olaf).



While those Smugs are pretty, I think they have a more noticeable smug attitude apparent in their looks. Sasha, whatever their gender, seems like a cheerful dork to me. My guess would be peppy or jock.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm not sure when the timestamp is of Sasha waving in the trailer, but here is the information about waves and personality type


__
		https://doubutsu-no-mori.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F640083435844681728


----------



## ChaosKitten (Oct 19, 2021)

My initial thought during the Direct was female. I also thought Petri was male!

Once I saw all 8 new villagers and how the cards seem to be in a Male, Female, Male, Female pattern, plus some things pointed out by the community, I think they're now a Smug Male. I'd go with Jock based on the jacket but the monkey seems to be undeniably Jock, haha. I'm hoping he's not Lazy since he doesn't look like he'd enjoy sharing all of his food with bugs but looks can be deceiving!


----------



## Armadillo lover (Oct 19, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> personally there are a few ac characters I tend to see as non binary such as Julia and Katt and even npcs like Pave. + others. That is just my personal view though. Or I don't properly understand non binary.


I agree. Some villagers I feel like could easily be female or male.I thought pave was female at first.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Oct 19, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I'm not sure when the timestamp is of Sasha waving in the trailer, but here is the information about waves and personality type
> 
> 
> __
> https://doubutsu-no-mori.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F640083435844681728


who is that third squirrel??


----------



## Faux (Oct 19, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> personally there are a few ac characters I tend to see as non binary such as Julia and Katt and even npcs like Pave. + others. That is just my personal view though. Or I don't properly understand non binary.



Non binary just means not identifying with female or male identity, as those are the binary.  What it means to people beyond that is a very personal thing, and probably different for everyone.  :>
Julia I see as male to female myself, though I love the idea of Katt being enby.    That's super cute.


----------



## zumhaus (Oct 19, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> who is that third squirrel??


Looks like someone was using a mod for Kit.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 19, 2021)

zumhaus said:


> Looks like someone was using a mod for Kit.



Yep that's what it is


----------



## Moonlight. (Oct 19, 2021)

originally thought female but all the male talk changed my mind, just will be disappointed if he does turn out to be lazy, he has such good jock himbo energy


----------



## Armadillo lover (Oct 19, 2021)

I think there sisterly


----------



## Faux (Oct 19, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I'm not sure when the timestamp is of Sasha waving in the trailer, but here is the information about waves and personality type
> 
> 
> __
> https://doubutsu-no-mori.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F640083435844681728


Sasha has this wave.
So, if nothing has changed, Sasha is definitely, most likely a lazy ( unfortunately for me, I don't like the lazy personality and I don't want to swap out Stitches, so I might not get to have Sasha :/ ).  Could otherwise be cranky, smug, snooty or uchi, though those are all much less likely due to card order.  Female almost impossible unless Ione is a dude ( there's no instance of three females in a row that I could find in the villager cards ), meaning cranky, smug or lazy.

Too bad for the jock thoughts, haha.


----------



## Armadillo lover (Oct 19, 2021)

I only don’t like jock or cranky so Sasha will probably still be moving in.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2021

But I am hoping for sisterly (it probably won’t happen but finger crossed)


----------



## Faux (Oct 19, 2021)

edit: nope, i just watched it wrong, nvm!


----------



## Magus (Oct 19, 2021)

Faux said:


> Yep, since Sasha waves with one hand, Sasha is *not* a Peppy, nor ( unfortunately ) a Jock, Uchi or Smug.


I'm disappointed since I was hoping for Sasha to be a Jock, but Smug could be cool too. 
I don't know why though I think if he's not a Jock he will be a Lazy... His design seems more Lazy than Smug if you compare to other villagers.


----------



## edsett (Oct 19, 2021)

a lot of the cuter male villagers seem to be lazy so sasha definitely fits that trend although i’m still gonna hope for a smug pretty boy if they end up being a boy


----------



## Hypno KK (Oct 19, 2021)

My headcanon says non-binary. 

In terms of the actual game, I thought Sasha would be a girl -- just a boyish nickname and a letter jacket, because why not? Though I guess him being a boy makes sense.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Oct 19, 2021)

Imagine Sasha turning out to be a grumpy villager and having the deepest voice


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 19, 2021)

I will be happy if Sasha is Uchi, jock, or smug. If they are any of the others, honestly I probably won't care about Sasha. _sorry Sasha lol_


----------



## Armadillo lover (Oct 19, 2021)

Same


----------



## nocctea (Oct 19, 2021)

i had initially thought they were a girl, but now that the evidence is adding up.. 

it would be really cool of nintendo to make them male! i still want them no matter what  but i kinda hope they aren't jock if they're male cause i don't really like them in nh sorryy~ but i would love for them to be sisterly/uchi! i love that personality type


----------



## Mayor Jack (Oct 19, 2021)

I have a feeling that they might be non-binary and just has one of the eight personalities even though they aren't the gender that the other villagers in that personality are. It just seems like quite a strange coincidence that all of the 5 names for them on the UK amiibo card shown in the UK direct are gender neutral.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 19, 2021)

Mayor Jack said:


> I have a feeling that she might be non-binary and just has one of the eight personalities even though she isn't the gender that the other villagers in that personality are. It just seems like quite a strange coincidence that all of the 5 names for her on the UK amiibo card shown in the UK direct are gender neutral. Before seeing this and looking at the card closely I just assumed she was a girl but I'm now thinking differently.


Very minor nitpick, but can you say someone is non binary and gender neutral, and still call them "she" while doing it?


----------



## Faux (Oct 19, 2021)

With all the talk about non binary ...  I'd like to try and abolish feminine male / masculine female automatically means non - binary, gender fluid, et cetera.
While I'd love enby rep, I really dislike the fact people assume a dude in a skirt has to be female or enby, or something.

This perpetuates the idea that enby individuals with breasts should be assumed female, and holds up a bad image imo.  :>


----------



## Mayor Jack (Oct 19, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Very minor nitpick, but can you say someone is non binary and gender neutral, and still call them "she" while doing it?


My bad, changed all of them to they now I think.


----------



## Meadows (Oct 19, 2021)

Could be a sisterly villager... sisterly are more tomboyish. Also could be a normal type.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 19, 2021)

I don't care what gender they are, they r cute


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2021)

I’m honestly surprised with how close the poll is. I wasn’t really expecting it to be lopsided between the male and female options, but I thought it’d be more significant one way. I’d honestly be very surprised if they are non-binary, like I don’t think Nintendo would personally do that, not to get into any specific reasons on why they would or wouldn’t. Just know it took them about twenty years to add people of color. (Not including getting tanned, because being tan doesn’t change your race.)


----------



## b100ming (Oct 20, 2021)

Watch as they reveal Sasha’s gender to be Walmart bag.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2021

And have a personality type previously unheard of


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 20, 2021)

Meadows said:


> Could be a sisterly villager... sisterly are more tomboyish. Also could be a normal type.



Uchis are usually weird and ugly looking, so I will be more surprised if Sasha is Uchi.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 20, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Uchis are usually weird and ugly looking, so I will be more surprised if Sasha is Uchi.


Dude! I’m telling Renee you said that. She’s one of my favorites!


----------



## b100ming (Oct 20, 2021)

Faux said:


> I really dislike the fact people assume a dude in a skirt has to be female or enby, or something.


Honestly, there have been times where I saw someone with long hair, who looked kinda like a boy, and I couldn’t ask them if they were a girl or a boy because that would be rude, and didn’t know what their pronouns were. So it was awkward when they’d talk to me.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 20, 2021)

The only feature that people rely on to make Sasha female are the eyelashes. The clothing suggest male. I think he is either smug or jock.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 20, 2021)

Boccages said:


> The only feature that people rely on to make Sasha female are the eyelashes. The clothing suggest male. I think he is either smug or jock.


Girls can wear clothing like that too. I wear that kind of clothing. It’s not good to associate clothings with genders. I wear jeans and a shirt every day. Girls don’t always wear dresses.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 20, 2021)

Why isn’t anyone questioning Quinn’s gender?because they look male to me besides their colors. With that being said: if Sasha can be a boy with eyelashes Quinn can be a girl without. This entire series is interesting to say the least, but not in a bad way. If Ione wasn’t wearing a dress I would have thought male as well.


Spoiler: Quinn


----------



## ryuk (Oct 20, 2021)

Dracule said:


> Watch Sasha be male and jock because of the letterman jacket.
> ———
> Also, I think Sasha’s a male mainly because of the letterman jacket, which @DJStarstryker pointed out earlier. I actually thought Ione was male and Sasha was female, but now I see Ione is female and Sasha could very well be male.


same, i thought ione was male until i noticed the astro dress and researched the name. and likewise about sasha as well.

but yea after learning about sasha’s names in other regions, and taking into account the letterman’s jacket, i do believe they are male (and possibly jock) which would be really cute imo! either way they’re a cutie but i won’t be inviting them to my island anyway so it doesn’t affect me too much.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 20, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> Why isn’t anyone questioning Quinn’s gender?because they look male to me besides their colors. With that being said: if Sasha can be a boy with eyelashes Quinn can be a girl without. This entire series is interesting to say the least, but not in a bad way. If Ione wasn’t wearing a dress I would have thought male as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Quinn


So, do you think Sasha is female or male then?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 20, 2021)

b100ming said:


> So, do you think Sasha is female or male then?


I’m probably completely wrong, but I think speculating is fun especially because how often do we get new villagers to speculate on?
Sasha-boy, Ione-female, tiansheng-male, Shino-female, Marlo-male, Petri-male, cephalobot-female, and Quinn-male. Ultimately though it doesn’t matter to me because they all have really great designs.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 20, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> Why isn’t anyone questioning Quinn’s gender?because they look male to me besides their colors. With that being said: if Sasha can be a boy with eyelashes Quinn can be a girl without. This entire series is interesting to say the least, but not in a bad way. If Ione wasn’t wearing a dress I would have thought male as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Quinn



I think Quinn is female. Snooty to be exact.


----------



## Licorice (Oct 20, 2021)

At first I assumed Sasha was female but the more I look at them I can kinda see them as male.


----------



## Kars (Oct 20, 2021)

The fact that their Japanese name is miccheru which could either be Mitchell or Michelle doesn't help either!!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 20, 2021)

They are Sasa Lele.


----------



## Armadillo lover (Oct 20, 2021)

nocctea said:


> i had initially thought they were a girl, but now that the evidence is adding up..
> 
> it would be really cool of nintendo to make them male! i still want them no matter what  but i kinda hope they aren't jock if they're male cause i don't really like them in nh sorryy~ but i would love for them to be sisterly/uchi! i love that personality type


That would be amazing, I also don’t really like jocks, if they are cute like Roald I make an exception but Sasha I don’t feel like would be a good jock. But sisterly would be the best

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2021



Totoroki said:


> Why isn’t anyone questioning Quinn’s gender?because they look male to me besides their colors. With that being said: if Sasha can be a boy with eyelashes Quinn can be a girl without. This entire series is interesting to say the least, but not in a bad way. If Ione wasn’t wearing a dress I would have thought male as well.



My name is Quinn but all the Quinn’s I have met are male. I am hoping that Quinn is a female.


----------



## Luca (Oct 20, 2021)

Kars said:


> The fact that their Japanese name is miccheru which could either be Mitchell or Michelle doesn't help either!!


That’s not true. Mitchell is written as ミッチェル/“Mitcheru” in katakana, while Michelle is written as ミシェル/“Misheru.” Sasha’s name is written as “Mitcheru.”


----------



## Fey (Oct 20, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> Why isn’t anyone questioning Quinn’s gender?because they look male to me besides their colors. With that being said: if Sasha can be a boy with eyelashes Quinn can be a girl without. This entire series is interesting to say the least, but not in a bad way. If Ione wasn’t wearing a dress I would have thought male as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Quinn



I actually have seen people question Quinn’s gender—I bet it’s just not as widely-discussed of a topic because their design is less popular than Sasha’s.

Personally, my first thought was female because of the colors and what looks a bit like make-up around the eyes. They are quite pretty and mature-looking, so my guess is snooty.


----------



## Faux (Oct 20, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> Why isn’t anyone questioning Quinn’s gender?because they look male to me besides their colors. With that being said: if Sasha can be a boy with eyelashes Quinn can be a girl without. This entire series is interesting to say the least, but not in a bad way. If Ione wasn’t wearing a dress I would have thought male as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Quinn


Card order says Quinn is a girl, so people aren't wondering too much w color scheme and everything, whereas Sasha's card order dictates male but people are sticking to the eyelashes pretty hard.


----------



## Armadillo lover (Oct 20, 2021)

Yessss! I hope Quinn’s a female!


----------



## Magus (Oct 20, 2021)

I admit I didn't question Quinn's gender but maybe it's because I don't care for Quinn at all  
It's the only one of the new villagers I find very "meh" for now


----------



## Armadillo lover (Oct 20, 2021)

Magus said:


> I admit I didn't question Quinn's gender but maybe it's because I don't care for Quinn at all
> It's the only one of the new villagers I find very "meh" for now




	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2021

The only one is am meh about are tiensheng, petri, Zoe, ace, frett, Roswell.


----------



## Magus (Oct 20, 2021)

But I'm sure she(?) will be loved by a lot of players in the end !

For exemple Cyd is my favorite male villager and nobody liked him when NH was released, but for me he's bae.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 20, 2021)

Gonna drop some thoughts here (if they don't make sense then I apologize in advance, it's already late here where I live):

- Just because Shino and Ione wearing dresses doesn't mean that they are girls. A male villager can also wear a dress and in some cases a dress can fit better to a villager's default look rather than a shirt. Same goes for female villagers wearing a more typical male looking piece of cloth
- Ione gives me tbh the same "K-pop boy" vibes like Sasha give those to some people here
- Shino looks for me like a male villager tbh
- Eyelashes are not a hint for someone being male or female, kinda like the same case with the clothes
- It's 2021, there are a lot of boys out there which have female sounding names and a lot of girls with male sounding names. You can't really determine a character's gender because of their name. This also counts for the names in other languages since often the translation teams picking names which are kinda questionable (see for example the German names, they are most of the time just terrible and they even made mistakes in the past, like giving Kid Cat a female name in both WW and CF before finally giving him a male name in NL) 
- The boy-girl order with the amiibo cards shouldn't be taken so serious imo. Just because it may worked in the past doesn't mean that this works here too. Changes can always be made, especially since it feels like with the 2.0 update, everything feels new and different
- If Petri turns out to be female, I hope their will not be snooty. We already have snooty mice, let them be an uchi. Otherwise, if they are male, I hope they will be smug

Also, anyone remembers if back then Raymond and the other one's names and personalities got leaked before the game released? I might be wrong, but I think those information were out earlier than the game itself? If that was the case then maybe we find out about the new villager's genders and personalities before the update drops.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Oct 20, 2021)

The name of Sasha is a male one in Germany.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 20, 2021)

I assumed Sasha was female cause here Sasha is a female name. Seeing others make posts about it, I am starting to think Sasha might be a dude. It'd be pretty cool if they were imo.


----------



## Mayor Kitty (Oct 20, 2021)

I didn't think twice about them being female during the direct, but that's actually a great observation!! I hope they end up being male! They really scream "pop idol boy" to me now that I'm looking at them as male


----------



## Kars (Oct 21, 2021)

Luca said:


> That’s not true. Mitchell is written as ミッチェル/“Mitcheru” in katakana, while Michelle is written as ミシェル/“Misheru.” Sasha’s name is written as “Mitcheru.”


Oh ok! I'm learning Japanese right now so I'm not 100% on everything  I thought I knew something for once lolol


----------



## Akeath (Oct 21, 2021)

When I first saw Sasha I thought they couldn't be anything but a girl. Now when I look at them I see a boy. So I guess I've been convinced. There's already a lot of cute girl bunnies already, anyway. Sasha could be Francine and Chrissy's long lost brother.

Quinn I think could pass as either, but there's something Sisterly about them that made me peg them as that personality and therefore as the corresponding gender right away.

So if the boy-girl Amiibo pattern fits then Petri must be a girl? That would be kind of cool.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 21, 2021)

Rosalie1991 said:


> The name of Sasha is a male one in Germany.


Gerrit (Sasha's German name) is also a variation of the female name Geralde, therefore unisex. Although it's more used for boys in Germany. Knowing the translation team and what kind of terrible names they sometimes choose for the German version however, it wouldn't surprise me if they would pick such a name for a possible female character.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 21, 2021)

I think Sasha's a girl but if she's a boy, I'm fine with either. I'm continuing the slow progress of making my island, a bunny island and she/he will be a PERRRRRRFECT fit. I imagine she'll be very expensive when release comes but I've been inactive so I don't even know the going rate for villagers anymore.


----------



## Anine (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm pretty sure Sasha is guy, they remind me of a kpop idol or someone who is "bishonen".


----------



## cocoacat (Oct 21, 2021)

I wonder if they are having this same debate in Japan and how that poll might look like.


----------



## Sytred (Oct 21, 2021)

your local goomy said:


> If Sasha's a male I will have them on my island no matter the cost. I'm a sucker for cute boys.


Totally my thoughts. I don't care whether he's lazy or jock, both fit well.. I'd probably rather jock I guess but anyway his design is great!
If she's female she's adorable but... meh we already have many cute female villagers, it would be less noteworthy.


----------



## Aquilla (Oct 21, 2021)

I can’t be bothered with the genders of my villagers so it doesn’t matter to me. But here’s my five cents:

Where I’m from, Sahsa’s name (Gerrit) is completely gender neutral. I personally only know female Gerrits, but when looking for it online it always suggests it’s used as a short form of Gerhard (male) or Gerharde (female).

Sasha sounds like a male name to me - but I’m biased because the only Sasha I know is male. Chief is named Sascha in the German version btw.

From the design I first thought they are female - but now I’m not sure.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 21, 2021)

cocoacat said:


> I wonder if they are having this same debate in Japan and how that poll might look like.



From my limited look online and on Twitter it seems like to some extent yes. On first seeing Sasha they thought girl. And they have seen the English name and know it is commonly used for girls here (but can also be a boys name)

I _think_ more people seem to think boy, because of the Japanese name Mitchell. (Like I said somewhere else, so sorry to repeat, I saw someone pointing out the actor named Sasha Mitchell, which was funny. - the character is definitely not based on him though, he has a not great past). When you google the name in Japanese it comes back as overwhelmingly a male name. 

But my glance was by no mean definitive and I saw not too much actual debate. Just people wondering.

I saw one poll of what personality he would be (only out of male personalities in this case) and lazy was winning by a lot, with 48%.

there is a screenshot floating around with Sasha appearing to talk and use the first person pronoun ‘boku’ (which would make him lazy) but I am pretty sure it is fake.

they are also widely sharing the same theory as us, regarding the order of the villagers in the new amiibo set, by alternating male female and by personality.

It is also easier to avoid using pronouns much in Japanese compared to English, so many posts were just gushing about the character being ‘too cute’ with no need to specify gender.

(Side note, something I realized when resetting my second island in Japanese. They really have not taken gender out of the base game as much as it seems in the English localization, you still choose to be a boy or a girl in Japanese.)

for those who want to take a look you should be able to paste in this hashtag (and then can do your best with twitter’s translate feature, which is okay for what it is)

#ミッチェル


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 21, 2021)

Devil's advocate. Faith and Roswell could stay Lazy and Normal, and this could cause their pattern to break in terms of the personality trend while making sense to keep the old returning villagers separate from the new ones. This would open up the possibility of two Sisterly and two Smug new villagers. Sasha could be Smug and Ione could be Sisterly.


----------



## Matt0106 (Oct 21, 2021)

It only clicked in my head now that it would be perfect if Petri is snooty, since snooties typically have the line "I'm always down to _dish_" when you first meet them. So the namesake being based on Petri dish would be even more fitting.


----------



## Faux (Oct 21, 2021)

cocoacat said:


> I wonder if they are having this same debate in Japan and how that poll might look like.



Yes, and it's leaning on male from what I've seen, lol.


----------



## inazuma (Oct 21, 2021)

PLS BE SISTERLY!!! I don't have the laugh emote yet and none of sisterly are cute enough


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 21, 2021)

VexTheHex said:


> Devil's advocate. Faith and Roswell could stay Lazy and Normal, and this could cause their pattern to break in terms of the personality trend while making sense to keep the old returning villagers separate from the new ones. This would open up the possibility of two Sisterly and two Smug new villagers. Sasha could be Smug and Ione could be Sisterly.



I was leaning toward Sasha being lazy and Ione being normal but I can also see this perspective for a couple reasons.

With Ione, there are already 5 other normal squirrels in the game. There is only 1 sisterly squirrel.

And with Sasha, there are already 4 other lazy rabbits. There is only 1 smug rabbit (unless you count the Sanrio rabbit, and then there is 2).

It seems like most (or all?) of the previous 8 new villagers were filling personalities not previously represented within their species (Raymond is the only smug cat, Judy the only snooty cub, Audie the only peppy wolf, etc).

Since they are only adding 8 truly new villagers, I'm not sure why they would choose to add another normal squirrel and another lazy rabbit when there are already so many.


----------



## Bilaz (Oct 21, 2021)

I put don’t know don’t care 
Sasha is a totally unisex name and they have unisex names in the other languages too. They’re cutesy looking with a sporty jacket. They could literally be both a sporty gal or a pretty guy
I think they’re great either way
Nice to have such a cool name buddy or should I say bunny xD


----------



## bestfriendsally (Oct 22, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> I put don’t know don’t care
> Sasha is a totally unisex name and they have unisex names in the other languages too. They’re cutesy looking with a sporty jacket. They could literally be both a sporty gal or a pretty guy
> I think they’re great either way
> Nice to have such a cool name buddy or should I say bunny xD



now that you mention it, that's true :>

i don't really mind which gender sasha is, now, actually....

but sasha really does look female...


but again, i don't mind which... :>


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 22, 2021)

I’d personally would like Sasha to be a girl because the villager is so cute but I’d be fine if it ended up being a guy.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 22, 2021)

I’m hoping for Sasha to be female. I’m glad it appears that they won’t be peppy, since to me, we already have enough peppy rabbits. And I just don’t really view Sasha as a male in my honest opinion. I’ll be okay if Quinn, the purple eagle, is either gender, and I think it’s a bit clear on the other villagers’ gender.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 22, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I was leaning toward Sasha being lazy and Ione being normal but I can also see this perspective for a couple reasons.
> 
> With Ione, there are already 5 other normal squirrels in the game. There is only 1 sisterly squirrel.
> 
> ...



 Yep. It'd be better if they both strayed from the typical Rabbits and Squirrels we have. I'd think they keep filling out the roster with missing personality and species match ups, but they seemed to go a different route with the 2nd batch. Squirrels aren't missing any type and have a lop sided female/male ratio. It's weird to think we may getting yet another Normal Squirrel when there is 1 Jock, 1 Sisterly, 1 Smug, and 1 Lazy. A Normal Tiger would of been someone new.

 I think they wanted to make sure at least 4-5 of them would be sure hits. the Squirrels, Deer, Rabbits, and Octopi have been highly popular and would stir up massive interest in the community. So I think they decided to just do what they thought would stir attention (and Quinn) more so than fill out the roster where the holes were.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 23, 2021)

Hopefully not regionally mishandled like Saharah.


----------



## maria110 (Oct 23, 2021)

I am hoping Sasha will be nonbinary.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 23, 2021)

maria110 said:


> I am hoping Sasha will be nonbinary.


They might be thematically
But as a villager, the game only holds male or female. So even if they are designed to be non binary or something akin, the game will never show it beyond a design inspiration


----------



## maria110 (Oct 23, 2021)

Moritz said:


> They might be thematically
> But as a villager, the game only holds male or female. So even if they are designed to be non binary or something akin, the game will never show it beyond a design inspiration



Well, they could code it for 3 options but I guess the data miners would've found evidence if it were happening. That's too bad.  Hopefully Sasha is a boy then.


----------



## juniperhoney901 (Oct 23, 2021)

I would think female.. But it’s possible they’re a male, most likely smug but could be all personality’s, except cranky…


----------



## Calysis (Oct 23, 2021)

Honestly, I hope (and voted) that Sasha is a male; more cute male bunnies would be super appreciated.  I would definitely make room on my island for them!


----------



## acnhhufflepuff (Oct 25, 2021)

I hope Sasha is female so that we can have a character that is female but wears the "male jock" clothes


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 25, 2021)

acnhhufflepuff said:


> I hope Sasha is female so that we can have a character that is female but wears the "male jock" clothes



 There is nothing preventing anyone from gifting Francine, Audie, or Tipper a Letterman Jacket.


----------



## KayDee (Oct 25, 2021)

VexTheHex said:


> There is nothing preventing anyone from gifting Francine, Audie, or Tipper a Letterman Jacket.


Not really the same though considering villagers will wear pretty much whatever you give them. Sasha wearing the letterman jacket makes it intrinsic to the character.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 28, 2021)

fyi, for anyone wondering


Spoiler









sasha is male

apparently, appears to be lazy. though not confirmed, afaik

either way, definitely lazy or smug


----------



## EtchaSketch (Oct 28, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> fyi, for anyone wondering
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


OOH okay!! 


Spoiler



so he is a boy! my vote is on smug from that description c:


----------



## Magus (Oct 28, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> fyi, for anyone wondering
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wow thanks for that 
We finally have the answer, I had no doubt concerning his gender though, but his profile description is interesting and point towards Smug I guess, I would prefer that over Lazy for him.


----------



## AmyK (Oct 28, 2021)

This just came out... Pocket Camp - New characters and their personalities (Nookipedia)

I have to say, I'm pretty surprised by some of these, especially Ione and Petri.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Oct 28, 2021)

AmyK said:


> This just came out... Pocket Camp - New characters and their personalities (Nookipedia)
> 
> I have to say, I'm pretty surprised by some of these, especially Ione and Petri.


Actually disappointed about Cephalobot, Shino, and Sasha’s personalities. Might still invite em though


----------



## YueClemes (Oct 28, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> OOH okay!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler: Sasha is..



a lazy boy rabbit


----------



## AmyK (Oct 28, 2021)

The more I think about it... Looks like I'm not gonna hunt for the new villagers. 

There's no way I'm going to replace Penelope and the same goes for my two normal villagers because I'm so very happy with them. That means Ione (which I thought would be a snooty) and Shino are already on the "no" list. Cephalobot doesn't speak to me since I've never been a fan of the robo villagers. I was hoping Petri would be a male and I didn't expect her to be a snoooty personality either, so that's not really a combo I see myself going for. Marlo looks interesting, but I'm not sure if I could bring myself to part with Lobo. Tiansheng and Quinn don't look very interesting to me and Sasha is a little "too cute" for my taste. 

Oh, well... Still happy for everyone who gets to hunt for at least one new dreamie.


----------



## Magus (Oct 28, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> Actually disappointed about Cephalobot, Shino, and Sasha’s personalities. Might still invite em though


Yeah I'm not very surprised but my wish was Shino being Snooty or Sisterly, Sasha Smug and Cephalobot Jock.
So I have to figure it out and decide which ones will come on my island after all...


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 28, 2021)

AmyK said:


> I was hoping Petri would be a male and I didn't expect her to be a snoooty personality either, so that's not really a combo I see myself going for.


That's what I hoped too. I can somewhat accept the fact that Petri turned out to be a girl, but couldn't they gave her at least a different personality? We already have two snooty mouse villagers, so why couldn't she be Sisterly? I still like Petri however and gonna get her on my island, although I'm kinda disappointed about those facts tbh. 

As for the others, I like it that Marlon is a cranky, fits to his design. Quinn starts to become my new favorite sisterly. Have the feeling that Sasha and Shino could become the new Raymonds due to their already existing popularity. The rest are okay.


----------



## Pyoopi (Oct 28, 2021)

I just saw this on Twitter, granted this is for Pocket Camp but I don't think the genders would be different for NH. Also, oops if I didn't see the above posts or anything, lol. 


Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453624775914393600


----------



## AmyK (Oct 28, 2021)

Inspector Flint said:


> I still like Petri however and gonna get her on my island, although I'm kinda disappointed about those facts tbh.


Yeah, I feel you. I don't want to sound like a party pooper, but I was really expecting something else from the reveal.



Inspector Flint said:


> Have the feeling that Sasha and Shino could become the new Raymonds due to their already existing popularity.


I 100% agree, people are already so hyped, haha. Poor Raymond will have some soul searching to do afterwards...


----------



## Brandelis (Oct 28, 2021)

When I saw them I instantly thought Sasha was a normal villager but now having read everyone's comments I think I'm convinced that he's a jock type.  Quite cool!


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 28, 2021)

Brandelis said:


> When I saw them I instantly thought Sasha was a normal villager but now having read everyone's comments I think I'm convinced that he's a jock type.  Quite cool!


Sasha is actually lazy, it got confirmed thanks to the Pocket Camp update which dropped recently.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

Sasha is a confirmed lazy male. I’m so happy he is a male!


----------



## Brandelis (Oct 28, 2021)

I just saw that now too.  Wasn't expecting him to be lazy!



Inspector Flint said:


> Sasha is actually lazy, it got confirmed thanks to the Pocket Camp update which dropped recently.


----------



## SirOctopie (Oct 28, 2021)

AH! I predicted he'd be a lazy male! Really love that they made him male~


----------



## Silkfawn (Oct 28, 2021)

Sasha is a boy


----------



## bestfriendsally (Oct 28, 2021)

Silkfawn said:


> View attachment 407284
> 
> Sasha is a boy



*sigh*   okay... 

sasha's still adorable, though ^^  

but what personality is he? that's the question.... :>


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 28, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> *sigh*   okay...
> 
> sasha's still adorable, though ^^
> 
> but what personality is he? that's the question.... :>



i'd guess smug? not sure though !


----------



## Moritz (Oct 28, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> but what personality is he? that's the question.... :>





magicaldonkey said:


> i'd guess smug? not sure though !


Its been confirmed lazy


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

I love that Sasha is a male, not gonna lie.


----------



## moon_child (Oct 28, 2021)

My KPop loving self loves this so much now I want him even more in my island


----------



## Bon Bonne (Oct 28, 2021)

lazy doesn't really suit him based on that blurb about taking selfies, but okay. 
figured he was a boy tho. which is cool.


----------



## Wickel (Oct 28, 2021)

Bon Bonne said:


> lazy doesn't really suit him based on that blurb about taking selfies, but okay.
> figured he was a boy tho. which is cool.



What does taking selfies have to do with being lazy? It would be cool if not every 'lazy' in game was the same. You can be vain and lazy, so hopefully they'll add some new/better dialogue that differentiate the villagers from each other a bit more.


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 28, 2021)

I knew it........ He is so cute I need to have him on my island


----------



## moon_child (Oct 28, 2021)

The amount of NMTs I’m gonna spend hunting for him and real money I’m willing to spend for his amiibo…


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 28, 2021)

Googling "Sasha New Horizons" all the fanart is of Sasha as a girl, guess that'll change


----------



## petrichr (Oct 28, 2021)

Oh my gosh I was coming here from the Pocket Camp update which placed Sasha as a cute theme/essence which I thought was female exclusive... What the heck  see screenshot - little pink flower icon = cute.


----------



## Mutti (Oct 28, 2021)

It doesnt bother me either way.
As some one who has they/them pronouns il continue to use that for sasha


----------



## bestfriendsally (Oct 28, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Its been confirmed lazy



ahh! okay :3

well... i'm sorry, sherb & erik...

but if that's true, then i want to invite sasha to my island 


but.... what about the interier of his house?... hmmm...


----------



## Matt0106 (Oct 28, 2021)

I wouldn’t have cared either way…

BUT YES!!!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Oct 28, 2021)

i just looked at his page... 
his catchphrase ''hoppity'' is so cute!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 28, 2021)

i wonder what personality he is!! he's really cute ;w;


----------



## Bugs (Oct 28, 2021)

I feel like there's gonna be a lot of people getting him and Dom on an island together. Cute-aesthetic boys unite!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Oct 28, 2021)

visibleghost said:


> i wonder what personality he is!! he's really cute ;w;



he's lazy, apparently :>

he is so cute, though, isn't he ^^


----------



## Calysis (Oct 28, 2021)

Wow, I'm so incredibly happy!!! We needed some more cute male bunny villagers, and Sasha is one!! He is def coming onto my island.


----------



## The Orange (Oct 28, 2021)

At first I was kind of hoping for Sisterly girl....but tbh, the idea of him being like a lazy boy who loves his Netflix and Instagram just jives incredibly well with me. ^-^ <3


----------



## VelveteenCat (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm kind of disappointed that he's a lazy, the dialogue doesn't fit at all. I was hoping for a jock or possibly smug


----------



## edsett (Oct 28, 2021)

called it! the amiibo card pattern theory was 100% correct lol
it’s cool the cute theme in pc and fashion hobby in nh aren’t female only anymore
and he’s so adorable, i wanted him since i first saw him in the direct and i want him even more now <3 we need more cute male characters lol


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 28, 2021)

I like that he's a lazy! Smug or jock wouldn't be cute enough for him imo, lazy is a weird personality sometimes but is more adorable which suits him better I guess.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 28, 2021)

i neeeeeeeeeeeed him on my bunny island!


----------



## Mutti (Oct 28, 2021)

I also thought it could be another grace grace situation where grace is known as male in japan but the West there a female gender


----------



## pinkfawn (Oct 28, 2021)

Mutti said:


> I also thought it could be another grace grace situation where grace is known as male in japan but the West there a female gender



They don't do that with villagers who can live in your town, only NPC's. It would be too hard to change their dialogue, reactions they give you, etc.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 28, 2021)

I thought he’d be smug lol


----------



## maria110 (Oct 28, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> *sigh*   okay...
> 
> sasha's still adorable, though ^^
> 
> but what personality is he? that's the question.... :>



Probably smug.  Which great news for me since I love smug villagers.  I'm also glad he's a boy since I like that name as a nickname for Alexander.  He's an eastern European bunny.

edit: Okay so he's lazy.  He's too cute to have bug friends but whatever.  I don't like lazy as much as smug since they seem so young but still would be happy to have him on my island. I'm curious what his house will look like.


----------



## Calysis (Oct 28, 2021)

maria110 said:


> Probably smug.  Which great news for me since I love smug villagers.  I'm also glad he's a boy since I like that name as a nickname for Alexander.  He's an eastern European bunny.


Sasha was confirmed a lazy male! ^^


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 28, 2021)

I get confused with the personality types in NH since some seem different to me from past games, lazy isn't what I would've expected but it's interesting! We have too many cute smug characters anyways

edit: I was so confused, looks like we got merged with this main thread haha


----------



## bestfriendsally (Oct 28, 2021)

maria110 said:


> Probably smug.  Which great news for me since I love smug villagers.  I'm also glad he's a boy since I like that name as a nickname for Alexander.  He's an eastern European bunny.


he's lazy personality, apparently :>


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 28, 2021)

Just realized Sasha's name in Japanese is "Mitchell," so I guess it should've been obvious he's a boy (I didn't notice though lol).

edit: sorry forgot there was a post in-between so no merge


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Oct 28, 2021)

According to his PC profile, his preferred style is cute. I hope that translates into NH as well. It's rare that male villagers enjoy cute clothes. Also, maaaaaybe potentially the first male to have fashion as a hobby? I'm gonna say not likely because of his jacket, but who knows!


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 28, 2021)

BigBadButterfree said:


> According to his PC profile, his preferred style is cute. I hope that translates into NH as well. It's rare that male villagers enjoy cute clothes. Also, maaaaaybe potentially the first male to have fashion as a hobby? I'm gonna say not likely because of his jacket, but who knows!



He was looking in a fashion magazine in one of the trailers, so could be? (I hope)









Nan was in the same room as him reading too, her book was the nature one.



Nature is her hobby in the game.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Oct 28, 2021)

AccfSally said:


> He was looking in a fashion magazine in one of the trailers, so could be? (I hope)
> View attachment 407313View attachment 407314


Haha if that's the case I wonder what he'll walk around with. There's nothing saying he COULDN'T waltz around with the same pink purse that every other fashionista uses, but knowing Nintendo, I doubt that it's likely.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 28, 2021)

I haven't found a new lazy since I let Sherb go about a month ago, so I'm definitely interested in inviting him to my island.


----------



## Hasleftthechat (Oct 28, 2021)

i would say dont know, dont care but not in a negative way more so i dont really mind what gender they are and would still enjoy to have em on my island ^u^


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Oct 28, 2021)

The new villagers are in Pocket Camp now.

Sasha has been confirmed to be a lazy villager.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 28, 2021)

I am very sorry to say this but since these new villagers are in Pocket Camp it has been confirmed Sasha is a lazy type villager. I mean just why?


----------



## azurill (Oct 28, 2021)

I wasn’t expecting Sasha to be a lazy. Thought Sasha would be a smug,


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 28, 2021)

azurill said:


> I wasn’t expecting Sasha to be a lazy. Thought Sasha would be a smug,


I thought it was going to be a female peppy rabbit. Just the eyes on Sasha really made me hope she was female, but its not. This is going to be so awkward to the people who made fanarts of Sasha.


----------



## azurill (Oct 28, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I thought it was going to be a female peppy rabbit. Just the eyes on Sasha really made me hope she was female, but its not. This is going to be so awkward to the people who made fanarts of Sasha.


When I first saw Sasha I thought female. Then it made more sense for him to be male when people were saying his name in other countries. I figured smug because of Julian.


----------



## Hasleftthechat (Oct 28, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I am very sorry to say this but since these new villagers are in Pocket Camp it has been confirmed Sasha is a lazy type villager. I mean just why?


I kinda agree I personally dislike the lazy personality because they often talk a ton about the bugs in their houses whispering in their ears at night its just weird and I wouldn't have imagine Sasha to have that personality but you can't judge a book by its cover *shrug* I was hoping for jock or smug oe even peppy it would've been cool to have a peppy male

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2021



azurill said:


> When I first saw Sasha I thought female. Then it made more sense for him to be male when people were saying his name in other countries. I figured smug because of Julian.


Honestly we could've have gotten a gender flipped version I wouldn't be surprised because they did swap sahara's gender for no apparent reason


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 28, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I thought it was going to be a female peppy rabbit. Just the eyes on Sasha really made me hope she was female, but its not. This is going to be so awkward to the people who made fanarts of Sasha.



 Good, people drawing the art to make Sasha have feminine body parts got the rugged pulled out from under them while their dirty minds were in the gutter.


----------



## Luca (Oct 28, 2021)

Called it. Disappointed by the number of people who convinced themselves Sasha was a girl/another personality type despite the evidence, and are now acting all let down or even saying they don’t like Sasha anymore. You let yourselves down by getting attached to baseless assumptions.


----------



## Faux (Oct 28, 2021)

Luca said:


> Called it. Disappointed by the number of people who convinced themselves Sasha was a girl/another personality type despite the evidence, and are now acting all let down or even saying they don’t like Sasha anymore. You let yourselves down by getting attached to baseless assumptions.



I mean, I expected Lazy and I'm STILL disappointed. I really hate the new lazy dialogue, a lot. It almost has even ruined Stitches for me, whose been my favorite villager for as long as I can remember.

The only thing saving Stitches for me is pretending he's full of bugs like Oogie Boogie. Something I can't do with Sasha, lmao.

Imagining Sasha with the lazy AHUHUH laugh is really annoying to me ... I don't like this at all, haha.

It is what it is, I guess. Maybe if they step off the really bad characterization of lazies in the next game in eight to ten years from now, I'll be able to enjoy him ...


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

Luca said:


> Called it. Disappointed by the number of people who convinced themselves Sasha was a girl/another personality type despite the evidence, and are now acting all let down or even saying they don’t like Sasha anymore. You let yourselves down by getting attached to baseless assumptions.


The harsh truth nobody wants to hear…


----------

